# KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About The New Universal Champion Here*



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

THE KEVIN OWENS SHOW HAS JUST BEGUN


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I'm going to be honest and say that's the hardest out markout I've had... I think ever. I know that's a big statement to make, but holy shit. 

I'm so happy for Owens. What a fucking ending..... And that makes Rollins a face as well?!!??


WWE did something fucking right.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

hmm I liked it. Atleast it was different. :/


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

#FattitudeEra :maury

I'll take this because it's something new tho :clap


----------



## AoEC_ (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Very well deserved. Hoping for a great championship reign.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I'm SO goddamn happy right now, my favourite wrestler just won the belt AND became the top heel all in one night. I fucking love wrestling


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

The right guy won. Would have rather seen him hit his own move for the big finish but at the end of the day he is champion and he will be great.

And the best news, Rollins can finally be a face.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

You forget he's a heel right? we live in a weird era where the bad guys are cheered like good guys. Triple H used to win with lots of help before. and it was normal cause people boo'd the heels lol. 


people are never happy man, you guys are crazy


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

IM MARKING THE FUCK OUT :mark: :mark: :dance :dance


HYPE OWENS HYPE!!

AND THAT ROLLINS FACE TURN!!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

FUCK YES FUCK YES FUCK YES

THANK YOU HUNTER 

HHH HAS GOT KOS BACK

FUCK YES FUCK YES FUCK YES


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

Wow, a minute into Owens' reign and there's this thread :maury

Edge won his first title by cashing in on a bloody John Cena who'd just won an Elimination Chamber. Rollins cashed in his MITB when Lesnar and Reigns were both down. Nothing wrong with heels winning like this.

Plus, it looks like Steph and HHH may be on opposite sides since Steph looked just as shocked.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I'm marking out big time!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Great ending.. Rollins is a face and KO is the new champ.


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I don't think I've had a reaction like that to a moment on RAW in FOREVER. Rollins face now!! YES!!!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Best ending to RAW in a LOOOOOOOONG time. KO is champ, and Rollins vs Triple H has been set up.

Perfect.

Stoked to see what KO can do as champ. I just hope he doesn't become a corporate stooge.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



AmWolves10 said:


> Fuck the WWE. This isn't a matter of never being happy. Just do the right thing. It's not hard.


How is having a heel win the world title in a heelish way not the right thing?


----------



## DeMar (Jan 29, 2008)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

Oh my god. Shut the hell up. That ending was awesome.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I'M IN FULL ON FUCKING MARK OUT MODE!!! HOLY FUCK YES!!!! KEVIN FUCKING OWENS!!!! THE AGE OF OWENS HAS BEGUN!!!!!

To all the Owens haters :suckit


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

HHH finally picked the right horse!!


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

You guys always have something to whine about. That main event was awesome. I love the unpredictability of this "new era."


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

About damn time they gave him the title, was getting sick of his marks begin for it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HE IS A HEEL!!! Seriously some people will moan about everything. Well done to raw booking getting the main event perfect with the swerve. 

also now i have a reason to give a shit about raw


----------



## FOF_FAN (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Love the result just wish every guy who lost in the tourney, less Jericho and to sine extent Cass, didn't have to be protected. Guys can lose, it's OK. Seems SD live is more willing to let guys really lose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

They were actually smart enough to give Owens the title? Fuck yeah. Time to start watching RAW again next week.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Donnie said:


> I'm SO goddamn happy right now, my favourite wrestler just won the belt AND became the top heel all in one night. I fucking love wrestling


And imagine this: Zayn vs. Owens for the title. With Balor out, I have a feeling we’ll be getting that.


----------



## The Adorable One (May 16, 2015)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

It wasn't the ideal way for Owens to win his first major strap, but at least we got the right guy coming out on top. For the current WWE, I'll take it. This deepens the story line depth, too, by putting Triple H/Rollins/Reigns into a rivalry not involving the gold. It could allow for some fresh main events with Owens leading the way.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

I don't give a fuck, I don't give a fuck, I -I don't give a fuck.

marking like crazy


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I hope y'all realize he only won because Cass isn't ready and the bookers didn't want the two shield guys getting squashed again by Brock Lesnar at I'm guessing survivor series


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Now AJ Styles needs to beat Dean Ambrose please and thank you.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

*It's been a LONG road for Owens. Awesome moment for him. Much deserved. That nod from H made it all the sweeter. Take the fucking ball dude. Run it out of the endzone. Jesus that gave me goosebumps. Been longtime since I've marked out. 
*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Most certainly deserved. Let's hope they book his run right. This is just the first step, but a big step.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



AmWolves10 said:


> Fuck the WWE. This isn't a matter of never being happy. Just do the right thing. It's not hard.


You have a Zeb Colter quote as your signature, what the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*No wrestlers ever win.*

The authority wins. Think of a more suck ass ending. KO's persona has always been that he was a prize fighter, fight for his family, go hard or go home. Now he looked bitched out. This was awful. So bad and now here's Hunter again and not even to blow off something with Seth. Fuck you Hunter, Stephanie, Vince, you promoted no wrestlers tonight, they all looked like shit.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

so happy for Owens.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

Oh my god really? Go away!

It was perfect.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

When HHH grabbed him by the hand and told him to "show the world" I teared up a little bit. And I'm not afraid to admit it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

You deserve it chants. 

You bet your ass he deserves it, KO is going to have a golden run.

He'll be the best champion since Punk.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

Heels winning belts by cheating? What bullshit!!!!1! :trips4


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Good things happen when you are kliq'd up.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Another thing

Someone check on my man Jim Cornette, the rant of all rants is coming :kobelol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

:heston


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

LOL HHH just can't keep himself out of the spotlight. Dude wanted to argue with me the other day when I called HHH an egomaniac, telling me he hasn't been on TV in 5 months. Well, guess what... he's back


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Owens was legit crying.

This is so awesome I want to cry but I can't cause manly stuff


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: No wrestlers ever win.*

No the wrestlers looked good. HHH coming in and basically assaulting already tired, injured wrestlers doesn't make them look bad. To make matters worse he stabbed Rollins in the back so there was really nothing he could have done.

Either way, Owens won. And for now that's all that matters.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

About. Fucking. Time.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

Nobody remembers how they won just that they won. Jericho still brags about beating The Rock and Stone Cold in the same night but conveniently leaves out how.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

Not thrilled about having HHH back on my TV, but I'm happy for Owens. Hopefully they don't drop the ball and make him a credible champion rather than a transitional one


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Ladies and Gentleman, Raw is now the Kevin Owens show. :mark: :mark:

Seriously, there is not one guy I wanted more to win the title that this man.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

They needed something new. Right guy won.


----------



## Jon Moore (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Welcome to the Seth Rollins face turn.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

If Balor wasn't injured he wouldn't be anywhere near the title. He'd be in the midcard. Just take what you can get.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: No wrestlers ever win.*

Wrestlingforum.com ya'll.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

I love Owens as much as the next guy. I'm absolutely stoked he won. But since when does a heel get "You Deserve It!" Chants and cheers to close out the show? Please tell me. I'll wait.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

Kevin Owens is a HEEL, screw "he needed to look strong". Bullshit. Rollins needed a face turn in the worst way and KO needed to be the man.

OH MY GOD, HE DID IT!!! I can't believe they actually made the smart move. Both world champions can fucking talk!

2 down, 1 to go. Now we just need to get the title on Bray and all will be right with the WWE forever. Unlikely, but so was this.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Owens is also the only one who actually got a legitimate elimination in the entire match. Let that sink in. Our new WWE Universal Champion showing everyone how it's done!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

RAW did a 180 in the span of 5 mins.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

*So yeah, wow, that was good shit. Good match. Even with the fuckery. *


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: No wrestlers ever win.*

Calm your tits.

They needed to set it up in a way that not only gave Owens the championship, but set up Triple H/Rollins as well.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Once again when clique is involved shit goes down and shakes the wrestling world. Great finish. It's Owens time.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: No wrestlers ever win.*

Stop making horrible posts please.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Owens champion, Rollins face...

It's like RAW writers woke up this morning and told themselves "hey, I've got an idea, what if we stopped being absurdly stale ?"

I'll gladly take it.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

:ha

this proves people will complain about anything.

They finally give you a swerve and not the same old shit and people still complain.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

WOW. We get a cool twist and the smark god gets the title and people still find a way to bitch. Insane. Literally insane.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



wkc_23 said:


> RAW did a 180 in the span of 5 mins.


Generally does when they do an angle at the end of RAW. Trips returning is basically an angle lol.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

THANK YOU HHH FOR MAKING TWO RIGHT DECISIONS. FIRST MAKING OWENS A CHAMP AND HE DAMN DESERVES IT AND THAT ROLLINS IS A FACE!!?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: No wrestlers ever win.*

Haha, someone said there is always someone mad at the results. Welp... we found ourselves the winner!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Meanwhile there is a one grill who watched ROH Final battle 2012 and she thought she will never see this gent mr. Steen in the mainstream. Now, 4 years later I can proudly say... HE DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

Owens wins and people still cry like babies. 

Some fans just want to be miserable.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



God Movement said:


> If Balor wasn't injured he wouldn't be anywhere near the title. He'd be in the midcard. Just take what you can get.


Actually no, if Balor wasn't injured Owens would have been feuding with him for the title since that was their original plan.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Happy for Owens, hope that they make him a credible champion rather than a transitional one. HHH being back doesn't give me high hopes about Owens getting the full spotlight tho


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: No wrestlers ever win.*

But...

Kevin Owens is a heel.. heels do heel things... He won in a heel manner. I mean come on.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: No wrestlers ever win.*

KO wins the title, you have Rollins turn face and still people complain. Goddamn man, y'all are never happy about anything.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

The ending set up Rollins/Triple H as well. WWE effectively killed two birds with one stone.

Perfect ending.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: No wrestlers ever win.*

3/10

Your WF parody lacked any subtlety


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I gave it **** 1/4.

Would have been **** 1/2 if KO had pinned Reigns clean.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Fuck. So good. 

I'm picturing a lot of things right now. The monster pop Owens is gonna probably get as champ when Survivor Series rolls into Toronto in November. Owens busting ass in singles matches the rest of the way in 2016. And the possibility that Sami Zayn can knock him off on a big stage to win the belt.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Amazing.. Just fucking amazing.

Move over Roman, the new face of the company is here, the new babyface that people will get behind is here.. That being Seth Rollins.

And I seriously cannot believe they put the belt on Owens.. Kevin Owens is the fucking world champion on Raw, just wow. He's going to knock it out of the park too.. Triple H has always been huge on Kevin. I'm glad they had the confidence to turn Rollins babyface, knowing that Owens could fill his shoes as the top heel.

Things are really looking up right now.. The status quo is dead. With the new direction Raw is headed, they could actually give SmackDown a fight.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



Steve Black Man said:


> The ending set up Rollins/Triple H as well. WWE effectively killed two birds with one stone.
> 
> Perfect ending.


Agreed and thats how a heel should win. Thats what a heel is all about. I dont get why OP is complaining cuz this is the best RAW ending I have ever seen.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



AlternateDemise said:


> Actually no, if Balor wasn't injured Owens would have been feuding with him for the title since that was their original plan.


I stand corrected. But he wouldn't _have_ the title. So any complaints should be saved for how they book his run going forward.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I'm sorry y'all, but if KO gets injured sometime before next RAW... 

WTF then?

Vince: FFS! Throw the damn belt in the trash!!!!!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

The only thing missing from tonight. 









*AND NNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWW WWE UNIVERSAL CHAMPION. 









KEEEEEEEEVINNNNNNN OWWWWEENNNNNNS!*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*




























roud


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I see a feud with chris jericho coming up for owens.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Straw Hat said:


> I gave it **** 1/4.
> 
> Would have been **** 1/2 if KO had pinned Reigns clean.


Another heel pinning Reigns clean, GTFO.

That was the right ending.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Kevin Owens Rule The Universe! What a Journey for this great man!*

*Kevin Owens Rule The Universe!*









































KO is the new wwe universal champion!!!!

Kevin Owens finally did it! You deserve it! What a Journey!


He knew it all along :











from day 1 in WWE 










to now :













He can be the top face, he can be the top heel, it's the kevin owens show!

I am so happy for him, i cried like i won it! ever since 2012 when he had that crazy run in ROH i knew this guy can be the top guy in WWE.




















Kevin's wife :










The former champ Finn & Twitter is on fire :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770458535243223040



































































Show me the side plates! YES KO IS THE MAN!


----------



## Dominic Tropiano (Aug 30, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

You notice they dont even let roman reigns speak anymore. thats why he will never make it. no mic skills at all


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: No wrestlers ever win.*

:duck

The Authority is no more judging Stephs reaction to HHH antics. None of the talent was made to look weak here. For the first time in a long time time Raw has me interested. KO is a great choice and we can finally get Rollins as a face. The main event tonight was booked fantastic. More of the same please


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Donnie said:


> I'm SO goddamn happy right now, my favourite wrestler just won the belt AND became the top heel all in one night. I fucking love wrestling


Great characters, great stories and great action makes great wrestling.

Id rather watch great wrestling than do anything else


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: No wrestlers ever win.*

Idgaf HHH just made changed the entire vibe of RAW in a major way and just CEMENTED two guys Rollins AND Owens as the undisputable TOP Face AND Heel.

We get the infighting between Steph/Foley vs HHH, we FINALLY get the Rollins face turn everyone wanted and against who better then his old mentor, we get KO as the new Champ all in one 60 seconds segment.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

He's a heel. What did you expect? This is nothing new


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: No wrestlers ever win.*

Stupid people are going to be stupid no matter what you do.

That ending was perfect, they killed two birds with one stone and gave the fans what they wanted. KO as champ, and Seth Rollins as a damn face, this is how it should be. A heel wins that way. Look up Jerichos win on his Austin and Rock on same night.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

HE. IS. A. HEEL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



God Movement said:


> If Balor wasn't injured he wouldn't be anywhere near the title. He'd be in the midcard. Just take what you can get.


Yeah, and if Reigns hadn't been suspended, Balor wouldn't be anywhere near the title. What's your point? Things happen. He's got the title regardless.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Poor reigns , nowadays all his superman punch and spear gets countered inside the ring.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



marshal99 said:


> I see a feud with chris jericho coming up for owens.


1st Undisputed Champion vs. 1st Universal Champion (work with me here) lol. 

Sign me up.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

Some people are idiots. HHH and KO have always been boys. HHH was the deciding vote that got KO into the company. HHH pushed him to the NXT title 2 months after he joined the company. You wanna talk about STORYTELLING. You want PSYCHOLOGY? This was the climax of a story a year and a half in the making.

ENJOY IT.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens Rule The Universe! What a Journey for this great man!*

Good Job WWE


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



God Movement said:


> I stand corrected. But he wouldn't _have_ the title. So any complaints should be saved for how they book his run going forward.


Fair enough.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

Owens is also the only guy in that match that eliminated someone cleanly. He got a clean pin and a dirty pin. He's a heel, so it's fine.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



amhlilhaus said:


> Great characters, great stories and great action makes great wrestling.
> 
> Id rather watch great wrestling than do anything else


LOL you just made me think of a Frank Caliendo - John Madden impression joke about "great football."


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

FUCK YEAH :mark:

So happy that Kevin Owens is the Universal Champion. Dude deserves it by arguably being one of if not THE top talent the WWE has right now. He could talk, he could wrestle, he's entertaining, he knows how to work the crowd, he has an interesting look (I don't care if he's "too fat" or "doesn't look like a superstar", he looks like a fighter), and most importantly, he's a FRESH face at the top. The next couple of weeks should be interesting to see how his reign will go. I really hope they build him up as a legitimate threat and have him just kill any challenger to gets in his way rather than the chickenshit heel champ that seems to be the norm nowadays.

So fucking happy. He really deserves this :clap


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I MARKED OUT! :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, and if Reigns hadn't been suspended, Balor wouldn't be anywhere near the title. What's your point? Things happen. He's got the title regardless.


I think you completely misunderstood the tone of my post.

I'm saying I'm HAPPY Owens won, but I know that if Balor wasn't injured he wouldn't have sniffed the belt. I'm a fan of Owens, I'm _not_ a fan of Balor. Hence, we should be happy that he won, period.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

OP should be KO'd for this ridiculous thread.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: Kevin Owens Rule The Universe! What a Journey for this great man!*

Damn Owens looking like a dwarf next to HHH. :lol

Really interested to see how they will book his non-credible ass as world champion, please not let the poor guy be squashed by Lesnar.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Kevin Owens Rule The Universe! What a Journey for this great man!*

Please post all pics/videos of KO with the title after Raw ended and backstage please!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

Wait you wanted to really beat Reigns & Rolling clean? Owens is 14 wins 39 losses this summer


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

Its not like he took a few superman punches ..kicked out and ooked strong in the match or anything


----------



## thamikestathaguy56 (Mar 24, 2015)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

I don't know why you guys are complaining about how Owens won the title. But even though he's a heel, I LOVED it. I was up on my feet going nuts to myself the minute Triple H came. Did not see it coming at all. Best ending ever.


----------



## 1Boliever (Aug 14, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I had a feeling he was going to win, but my god, I genuinely did not expect Triple H. That was truly spectacular.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



TheFackingCrow said:


> Another heel pinning Reigns clean, GTFO.
> 
> That was the right ending.


 KO needed some cred, instead it was HHH again stealing the spotlight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



God Movement said:


> I think you completely misunderstood the tone of my post.
> 
> I'm saying I'm HAPPY Owens won, but I know that if Balor wasn't injured he wouldn't have sniffed the belt. I'm a fan of Owens, I'm _not_ a fan of Balor. Hence, we should be happy that he won, period.


Alright, I feel ya. I for one am.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

This was the right thing though? This was exactly right. Owens should have won, he did. Seth should turn face, he did. 

Boom.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Not so sure about rollins turning but owens , i believe , will turn face. He's getting pops and cheers from the crowd and is massively popular.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I'm a big Kevin Owens fan ever since I've watched him at ROH Best in the World 2011, when he was the rebel against Cornette. The guy could be a great face, but as a heel he's killing it and he deserves this. I can't wait to see him live here in Chile with the title.

This is what Raw needed, Owens as the champ, Rollins turning face and not being the Roman Reigns show, fuck yeah!!!

Honorable Mention to Big Cass, he did very well considering he's just a tag team member


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



AmWolves10 said:


> Fuck the WWE. This isn't a matter of never being happy. Just do the right thing. It's not hard.


Beyond ridiculous... so I leave you with this.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

Man, that ending was perfect in every way imaginable. Glad KO got his moment in front of a hot crowd that could appreciate the moment. One for the books!


----------



## thamikestathaguy56 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

To be honest with you all, I LOVED it. I was up on my feet going nuts to myself the minute Triple H came. Did not see it coming at all. Best ending ever.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Yeah , looks like a HHH/Owens vs Steph/Rollins feud. Guess Reigns will go back to his unfinished Rusev feud.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

Owens is a heel so he won it in a way that established at the same time a Seth/HHH feud and face turn, I think it's a win win situation tbh


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

you know a wrestler isn't not strong if he doesn't win clean on a certain night

owens debuted by beating the fuck out of john cena in case anyone forgot which it looks like some people did and he's feuded with a ton of people and never been made to look weak in those feuds. even when he's abandoned tag team partners they've never had him do it in a chickenshit way.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*










The man.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I haven't marked out like this since I was a kid! :mark: :mark: :mark: Fuck yeah!!! And little Jimmy Cornette can suck on this historic moment. wens2wens2wens2wens2:bosstrips:bosstrips:bosstrips


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Brilliant decision. I didn't think the WWE had it in them. The top champs on both shows are 2 of the top 3 guys on the entire roster.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I'm glad that he won. I wasn't rooting for him in the first place, but he was my second pick.

I hope see a long reign, maybe until Royal Rumble. But who's gonna chase the title? There's no main event babyface... Please don't say Roman Reigns or Seth Rollins.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Once an HHH Guy, always an HHH Guy.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> LOL HHH just can't keep himself out of the spotlight. Dude wanted to argue with me the other day when I called HHH an egomaniac, telling me he hasn't been on TV in 5 months. Well, guess what... he's back


Triple H coming out was one of the best parts of the show. Triple H endorsing KO was one of the best parts of it all and it turned Rollins face.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

LOVED it. This is great wrestling television and still the forum bitches and moans. Definitely confirmed, a good portion of this forum don't even like wrestling, they just like complaining about every single thing that happens, bunch of clowns.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Fucccck yessssss! And HHH fucking Seth and Roman up for the bonus! Can't wait to see how this unfolds.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Triple H coming out was one of the best parts of the show. Triple H endorsing KO was one of the best parts of it all and it turned Rollins face.


 He shouldn't have eliminated them both. He should have only cost Rollins.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I loved to see HHH tbh.

You guys can complain about him, but he is a nice guy and isn't afraid to put someone over.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

That was awful. None of the wrestlers look strong. I would have rather had Roman side with the authority than Owens. God dammit.

Now Owens looks weaker than a sick cat. He can't get over, he needs HHH to do it for him.

If they don retcon this shit than HHH has just become the biggest star on RAW. I'll hold out hope, for now.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Beautiful moment. Congrats to KO. Looks like it's his time to shine as the top heel. Loved the swerve!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Haven't watched yet, but I was hoping KO would get the title here. Glad he got the win. Looking forward to seeing it. Raw seems to have just gotten a little bit better. Looking forward to the KO Show.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



dougfisher_05 said:


> The man.


At the beginning from the nxt title









to the IC title









and now universal title , Triple H has always been behind kevin owens.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Triple H coming out was one of the best parts of the show. Triple H endorsing KO was one of the best parts of it all and it turned Rollins face.


Perhaps -- except now he's once again made himself part of something he should have nothing to do with.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

It's funny a while back I said to a friend, Owens needs to win with Rollins being the one it is on and HHH helping. That's fucking awesome.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Kevin fucking Owens people.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

People complain about everything.

Nothing is good for them.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Hands up, who saw that coming?


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



ItsaNewDay said:


> I'm going to be honest and say that's the hardest out markout I've had... I think ever. I know that's a big statement to make, but holy shit.
> 
> I'm so happy for Owens. What a fucking ending..... And that makes Rollins a face as well?!!??
> 
> ...


This


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Straw Hat said:


> Kevin fucking Owens people.


Suck. Our. Dicks.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

KO MANIA BABY!!!!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



nucklehead88 said:


> Hands up, who saw that coming?


The exact ending? No.

Kevin Owens winning? Yes.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Straw Hat said:


> Kevin fucking Owens people.


Oh that's fucken awesome right there.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



God Movement said:


> If Balor wasn't injured he wouldn't be anywhere near the title. He'd be in the midcard. Just take what you can get.


he was scheduled to feud with Balor and probably would have beaten them since WWE is trying to make main-eventers after Reigns failed push...it was inevitable


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



nucklehead88 said:


> Hands up, who saw that coming?


I thought maybe he might win, but not in that fashion... at all. 

That nod from H before he delivered the pedigree to Rollins. Jesus I was like fuck yeah "at least someone gets it!" and marked out like I did when I was a little kid watching Steve Austin.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

The "you deserve it" chants didn't fit with the heelish way he won the title, but meh. It was a good twist, there was literally nobody who saw Triple H showing up coming. Plus we get a Seth vs HHH feud out of this, so it's good (Y)


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



The Renegade said:


> Beautiful moment. Congrats to KO. Looks like it's his time to shine as the top heel. Loved the swerve!


Congrats for what? Looking like a champion, not hardly. Fuck Hunter, stupid bullshit to come out and make his moment look like shit. They didn't even make it look like KO got the pin, HHH did it for him. I thought there might be a BS ending to that, but that was worse than I imagined.

If he helped Rollins, or even Reigns, it wouldn't be so bad, we know they've won the big title before. Doing that for KO makes his first time awful. Fuck Hunter. POS.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Straw Hat said:


> Kevin fucking Owens people.


Mount Rushmore kada


----------



## Metsfan49 (Sep 14, 2015)

Already? I know IWC majority usually ends up hating their faves, but for godsake, it hasnt even been an hour yet. And hes a heel, thats how heels win. Rock one hia first title in a similar way, and he ended up alright.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Everybody hated the look of the red belt, well Kevin Owens just proved it's not about *THE LOOK!*

go to this great post 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2...owens-talk-about-him-here-9.html#post62295938


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



Fissiks said:


> he was scheduled to feud with Balor and probably would have beaten them since WWE is trying to make main-eventers after Reigns failed push...it was inevitable


I disagree. I think Balor would have had a very lengthy reign and Kevin Owens would have definitely had to wait a long time to get his hands on that title.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



dougfisher_05 said:


> I thought maybe he might win, but not in that fashion... at all.
> 
> That nod from H before he delivered the pedigree to Rollins. Jesus I was like fuck yeah "at least someone gets it!" and marked out like I did when I was a little kid watching Steve Austin.


Exactly. I was hoping he would...but wow. Shows WWE can still swerve the shit out of everyone when they want to.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Asmodeus said:


> Congrats for what? Looking like a champion, not hardly. Fuck Hunter, stupid bullshit to come out and make his moment look like shit. They didn't even make it look like KO got the pin, HHH did it for him. I thought there might be a BS ending to that, but that was worse than I imagined.
> 
> If he helped Rollins, or even Reigns, it wouldn't be so bad, we know they've won the big title before. Doing that for KO makes his first time awful. Fuck Hunter. POS.


Oh your tears are so tasty. *insertcartmanGIFhere*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

There's a reason that WWE doesn't listen to us. People like you makes it hard for Vince to take us seriously. People just like to complain about everything. It was unpredictable and it was good.

You guys complain if Rollins won it. You guys complain if Reigns won it. You guys complain if Owens won it. You guys complain if Balor won it. You guys complain if... just shut the FUCK UP, already!

Congrats to Owens, that was awesome.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Just watch people turning on Owens.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Asmodeus said:


> Congrats for what? Looking like a champion, not hardly. Fuck Hunter, stupid bullshit to come out and make his moment look like shit. They didn't even make it look like KO got the pin, HHH did it for him. I thought there might be a BS ending to that, but that was worse than I imagined.
> 
> If he helped Rollins, or even Reigns, it wouldn't be so bad, we know they've won the big title before. Doing that for KO makes his first time awful. Fuck Hunter. POS.


Someone always has to complain. Grow up man, you gotta give credit where it is due. 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**

Im complaining that Owens should've been champion sooner.

yeah Fuck you Owens!!!!! :cuss:


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

Congrats KO! WWE now has my two favorite wrestlers champions on both shows. 3-4 months ago I would have never believed it. Raw about to get a lot better with KO as top heel and Authority top guy. Facing off again new baby face Rollins. Then it will probably turn into Rollins/Triple H and Owens/Reigns for Survivor Series. Should be fun stuff, now hopefully Smackdown does the right thing and keep the title on Ambrose for a while longer.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



thedeparted_94 said:


> hmm I liked it. Atleast it was different. :/


Like it if you want but I can't sit back and allow you to get away saying this was different. Especially from somebody with a D Bry avatar. We're not but 3 years removed from this exact same finish at SummerSlam '13. HUnter hits his move and somebody else wins a title.

Don't say this was different because it wasn't.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770457121909452800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770458522580426752


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Darren Criss said:


> Just watch people turning on Owens.


 How does it feel knowing KO's moment was far bigger than Balors :lol

This is fate, the WWE made the wrong choice going with Balor. 

This title and run was mean't for KO and now he has it


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Darren Criss said:


> Just watch people turning on Owens.


Fuck em. Didn't need em before and don't need em now. Kevin Owens deserves every bit of this. I hope that man has an amazing phone call with his family right about now. Talk about paying dues... man.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*

I'm listening to his theme on repeat.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> How does it feel knowing KO's moment was far bigger than Balors :lol
> 
> This is fate, the WWE made the wrong choice going with Balor.
> 
> This title and run was mean't for KO and now he has it


All Hail The Universal Overlord: Kevin. Fucking. Owens. 

wens2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

I haven't been this happy for wrestling since Bryan won the title at Mania.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

I'm crying... He should have won it instead of Valor in the first place but the ending was great an interesting.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Straw Hat said:


> How does it feel knowing KO's moment was far bigger than Balors :lol
> 
> This is fate, the WWE made the wrong choice going with Balor.
> 
> This title and run was mean't for KO and now he has it


I teared up and don't feel like less of a man for saying so.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Owens-Bálor at WM for the title, no?

Cause I'll take it gladly.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



God Movement said:


> If Balor wasn't injured he wouldn't be anywhere near the title. He'd be in the midcard. Just take what you can get.


I agree it at times you have to take what you can get. People don't realize this is the chance of a LIFETIME, look at Kennedy slated to win the world title never did. YOU have got to take your chances when you can get them.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



God Movement said:


> I disagree. I think Balor would have had a very lengthy reign and Kevin Owens would have definitely had to wait a long time to get his hands on that title.


They wouldn't have put the belt on Owens in this match if they didn't believe in him. He would have probably beaten Balor if they feuded.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Dell said:


> I'm listening to his theme on repeat.


And I just saw that WWEshop shirts are going for $15, so I am buying my first wrestling tshirt in over 15 years right now. And yes, its a KEVIN OWENS shirt.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

They should have bring Sami Zayn out on the ramp like Wrestlemania 10 with a Owen Hart staring at Bret Hart in disbelief after he won the wwf title after Owen beat his brother in the 1st match but in the end Bret won the big one.

Sami Beat KO at Battleground but in the end KO won the big one! it's the same, man what a story!

Survivor Series is in Canada, KO-Sami for the universel championship could be a great main event!


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2...owens-talk-about-him-here-9.html#post62295938


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



DGenerationMC said:


> Owens-Bálor at WM for the title, no?
> 
> Cause I'll take it gladly.


I'd love for him to hold it that long, but I don't see it. I'm just enjoying tonight for what it is.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Asmodeus said:


> Congrats for what? Looking like a champion, not hardly. Fuck Hunter, stupid bullshit to come out and make his moment look like shit. They didn't even make it look like KO got the pin, HHH did it for him. I thought there might be a BS ending to that, but that was worse than I imagined.
> 
> If he helped Rollins, or even Reigns, it wouldn't be so bad, we know they've won the big title before. Doing that for KO makes his first time awful. Fuck Hunter. POS.


Dude - I'm on cloud 9 right now, lol. I'll make sure to elaborate sometime soon on why I think this works, but let me drink it in first.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Oh yea the masses will definitely tune in to watch WWE now with KO on top. I mean he's basically a low rent CM Punk who is even more out of shape.

WWE shouldn't have catered to smarks on this one. I honestly just can't fathom how a guy like KO will grow WWE's fanbase.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770460095792766976


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Are people really complaining about this ? fpalm

This was EXCELLENT.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

I don't even fuck with Owens like that and i'm all























:maury


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Perhaps -- except now he's once again made himself part of something he should have nothing to do with.


Personally I like him being part of the show WAY more than guys like Balor who are YAWNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Going to proudly wear my KO shirt tomorrow


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Nobody is going to know what's going to happen next and that's why WWE wants fans to tune in next week. Nobody expected the swerve.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Straw Hat said:


> He shouldn't have eliminated them both. He should have only cost Rollins.


That I can agree with. LOL However a great moment.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

By this time next week, the entire IWC will have turned on Owens.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Personally I like him being part of the show WAY more than guys like Balor who are YAWNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!



HHH had had his time in the spotlight; it's time to let some of the new generation have theirs. But unfortunately, we both know that's not going to happen without him taking his share.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

LOVED IT! They made the right choice. This is exactly why the brand split is an excellent idea


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

It makes total-sense both in-story and in reality. In-story, Rollins has been a liability to Triple H practically since day one, and Roman won't play ball. But KO, he "owes" a lot of his success to Hunter (in-universe). So he has all the makings, from Hunter's perspective, or a good solider who also won't embarrass his boss.

In reality, Roman is still on the outs with the fans overall, Rollins is played out as a heel and would have been a boringly predictable choice, and Cass isn't ready for main event status just yet. But KO, he's the total package talent-wise and he's already over with the fans. AND this sets up so many potential possibilities for storylines going forward, etc.

Great decision all-around. Bravo Raw, you finally did something right.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

We're in for a real treat if this title run is anything like his NXT title run. Hopefully it is.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Love Rollins, but this was best for business. This would have taken much longer without the brand split, so i'm thankful!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

KO could have gone over, if they didn't want it to be clean, so be it, but, no, HHH needed to be inserted into that. Bullshit, even if he cheated, it should have looked like Kevin's win, instead it seemed like HHH won the match and KO was a proxy. Awful stuff.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Hmm. Just heard. Surprising. I thought it would be Rollins for sure. Guess this means he's going babyface.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Reasons why I'm willing to watch through the bad and tedious shit is so that I can finally see moments of greatness in wrestling, such as Kevin Owens becoming the Universal Champion and a glimpse of Seth Rollins turning face in the foreseeable future.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

In the span of two weeks 


















Cole Steen Cole/Mount Rushmore


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Wrestling does seem to be heading into a new era with all these great booking decisions they've been doing lately. And to think, most were complaining that the brand split idea was a bad one. A thinner roster only means that certain talent have a better chance of breaking through to main event status. Congrats KO, and thank you WWE for doing the exact right thing, now watch as your ratings increase due to you actually catering to the majority of the fans.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Chrome said:


> We're in for a real treat if this title run is anything like his NXT title run. Hopefully it is.


How, in Satan's beautiful Hell, did that start a treat? That was Hunter all the way and Owens was the dead body that got draped across the last guy Hunter killed.

The ending of that was WOAT. The brand new title and no one can win it but HHH? BS.

I'm hoping this is a storyline, right now it looks shit. Goddamn, if they were gonna go with that why do it to him? He's never won it own his own. 

I hated that ending. Not HHH running in, but that KO has to get his first title in that way. Why can't he win it? Why can't he cheat to win it, by himself? No, he's so unable, someone else needs to cheat on his behalf. Fucking shit, nothing else but.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Praise your fat fucking God, PRAISE HIM wens2

I completely believe they will *finally* turn Seth Rollins face, and that's the wisest decision they've made in a hell of a long time.

I don't entirely believe they won't make Owens the snivelling, whiny, Papa Haitch-depending bitch Champion they made Rollins, but time will tell.

Regardless of all that, I did mark out like I'm not used to marking out to WWE anymore when HHH turned on Rollins and Owens won that fuckin' Title. Glorious ending to Raw.

Let Owens take over this whole bullshit and we'll be in for a hell of a fuckin' ride :bosstrips


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Asmodeus said:


> KO could have gone over, if they didn't want it to be clean, so be it, but, no, HHH needed to be inserted into that. Bullshit, even if he cheated, it should have looked like Kevin's win, instead it seemed like HHH won the match and KO was a proxy. Awful stuff.


They're likely saving his first definitive clean win as heel champ for PPV. Remember that Rollins didn't win the title clean his first time either. I fully expect Rollins to put him over @ Clash of Champions in a three-way along with Reigns. They pretty much telegraphed that one.

I did laugh that Big Cass got beaten by the Frog Splash, though. I wonder if people are going to start getting finished with that move now.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



tailhook said:


> They're likely saving his first definitive clean win as heel champ for PPV. Remember that Rollins didn't win the title clean his first time either. I fully expect Rollins to put him over @ Backlash in a three-way along with Reigns. They pretty much telegraphed that one.
> 
> I did laugh that Big Cass got beaten by the Frog Splash, though. I wonder if people are going to start getting finished with that move now.


Psst...Backlash is Smackdown only.


----------



## thunderpeel2 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Too bad Owens doesn't look like a champion. Since the belt looks like shit. I wouldn't be caught dead wearing that garbage belt.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> HHH had had his time in the spotlight; it's time to let some of the new generation have theirs. But unfortunately, we both know that's not going to happen without him taking his share.


While to a degree I agree, like his last title run should be his early 2016 title run. However if the roster is lackluster overall(despite how good guys like KO are), the roster is VERY lacking epically RAW, and I don't think having on TV is a bad thing. As long as he does not win any more titles at this point.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

'Yes! Yes! Yes! He did it! He did it! I told you Monsoon! I told you!'


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



thunderpeel2 said:


> Too bad Owens doesn't look like a champion. Since the belt looks like shit. I wouldn't be caught dead wearing that garbage belt.


Got to take what you can get, it may look bad, but at least it is a world title. They could use a new design.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



thunderpeel2 said:


> Too bad Owens doesn't look like a champion. Since the belt looks like shit. I wouldn't be caught dead wearing that garbage belt.


And what exactly does a champion look like?


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Asmodeus said:


> KO could have gone over, if they didn't want it to be clean, so be it, but, no, HHH needed to be inserted into that. Bullshit, even if he cheated, it should have looked like Kevin's win, instead it seemed like HHH won the match and KO was a proxy. Awful stuff.


Dude chill, it's the start of something great, as this is what's going to break Owens through to main event level talent. He can win dirty, but as long as they book him good, there's nothing to worry about in terms of how he wins his matches.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

People talking about the Rollins face turn.

Did anyone else besides me think it was a HHH/Owens face turn instead?

Trips screwing Steph and Rollins at the same time was a total face move IMO.

Oh and that was the most appropriate "You deserve it" chant ever as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Straw Hat said:


> I gave it **** 1/4.
> 
> Would have been **** 1/2 if KO had pinned Reigns clean.


Nice! I gave that Fatal 4 Way match an 8/10.

I can't do 5 star ratings. They seem tougher for me to do lol


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Loved the ending of the match. Actually has me wanting to tune into next week which is absolute logical booking. So many questions like Steph mentioning "a storm was coming" for Brock, Owens next challenger, how do Rollins, and Reigns respond to HHH's attack, Jericho's reaction to Owens' title win, next challenger for Rusev, any more confirmed cruiser weights being added to the division, ect. Absolutely loving wrestling right now. Thank you WWE.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

I cried like a little girl... 'bout time Owens!! right about time!!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Satanixx said:


> People talking about the Rollins face turn.
> 
> Did anyone else besides me think it was a HHH/Owens face turn instead?
> 
> ...


i mean they could do the whole NXT angle thing.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Vince: "Kevin! Come into my office. Congratulations Champ great job out there you deserve it. Now, I hope you understand next month I'll need you to job the title back to Reigns or Cass, maybe Rollins again. Just some guy with an actual look, not some beer-bellied, fat headed neck bearded ham and egger like you. No offence"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*DcRe: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Sincere said:


> Haven't watched yet, but I was hoping KO would get the title here. Glad he got the win. Looking forward to seeing it. Raw seems to have just gotten a little bit better. Looking forward to the KO Show.


If you haven't seen Raw, then I'll help out:

Check out the opening segment, Chris Jericho's backstage interview, Jericho vs Neville, and the Fatal 4 Way match for the U-title.

Honourable Mentions: There is also Bayley/Dana Brooke/New Day's backstage segment, New Day/Bayley vs the Club/Dana Brooke, and Cesaro vs Sheamus round 2/7 if you're interested in any of those (assuming you haven't watched Raw at all)


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

I'm glad KO won, good for him.

Can't wait for people to turn on him.
I say that as a joke but it'll happen which is the depressing part.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

My Directv gave it away...did this happen to anyone else? for the Info given about this episode of Raw, it read "Seth Rollins and Kevin Owens fight for the WWE Universal Championship" and they were the last two.....


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: DcRe: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



DammitC said:


> If you haven't seen Raw, then I'll help out:
> 
> Check out the opening segment, Chris Jericho's backstage interview, Jericho vs Neville, and the Fatal 4 Way match for the U-title.
> 
> Honourable Mentions: There is also Bayley/Dana Brooke/New Day's backstage segment, New Day/Bayley vs the Club/Dana Brooke, and Cesaro vs Sheamus round 2/7 if you're interested in any of those (assuming you haven't watched Raw at all)


Just finished the Bayley/New Day vs. Dana/Club match.

Have enjoyed the opening segment with the 4-way competitors, Jericho gold, Bayley/New Day vs the Club. Graves has been killing it on commentary, too, but Cole seems to be getting worse with each episode fpalm

So far it has been a pretty good Raw, minus the filler.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Asmodeus said:


> How, in Satan's beautiful Hell, did that start a treat? That was Hunter all the way and Owens was the dead body that got draped across the last guy Hunter killed.
> 
> The ending of that was WOAT. The brand new title and no one can win it but HHH? BS.
> 
> ...


it's the only way they can turn Rollins face tbh


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Looks like Triple H found out that Rollins was giving Steph the dirty deeds.﻿


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

I'd like you all to know i got very drunk to honor the good brother Kevin's championship title victory.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Headliner said:


> Good things happen when you are kliq'd up.


So far Kliq 2.0 is killing it on the championship front:
-4 NXT titles
-2 WWE titles
-2 Universal titles
-2 Intercontinental titles
-1 US title
-1 Tag team title

Sami needs to catch up, he's falling seriously behind Seth, KO and Finn.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



TJQ said:


> I'd like you all to know i got very drunk to honor the good brother Kevin's championship title victory.


I'm on the wagon again but I had Ben & Jerry's.
I feel like that's Owens' approved as well. :grin2:
Okay fine the Ben & Jerry's had nothing to do with Owens' win, I was just jonesin'


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Japanese Puroresu said:


> it's the only way they can turn Rollins face tbh


I know what you mean, if they go there it's very effective, but it's disappointing in the moment. I thought if he won he'd come off great.

The reason I assumed KO night not look strong is the win for someone else. I hate that they managed to make him win and still have people look better. Awful, should have been a hundred ways around that. 

It is what it is, though, I'll just wait and see what they do with it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So far Kliq 2.0 is killing it on the championship front:
> -4 NXT titles
> -2 WWE titles
> -2 Universal titles
> ...


No worries, I have enough faith in Sami Zayn to believe that he will catch up to them eventually. At least I hope he does


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

I wonder if Triple H helping Owens is more than a one shot thing. By that I mean, did he just help Owens because he wanted to screw over Seth and Roman and helping Owens was a way to do that or did he help Owens because Owens is now a member of the Authority?

I hate the Authority and I hope this isn't the start of a revival. But I wouldn't mind a new Evolution type stable being created, and if that's the case and seeing as how Owens and Jericho are "best friends", does that mean he'll join as well?

I won't lie, a stable with Owens, Triple H and Jericho together would be fucking amazing.


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

overall im excited to see KO win the belt. i didnt see that coming i thought they was gonna give it to seth for sure when Triple H showed up nice twist


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

I'll take it. It really was the only way that they could turn Rollins face. What other option was there? Jericho helping Owens? Rollins would just go get a rematch from Steph. Owens waiting for Rollins and Reigns to beat each other up and then pinning whoever is left? Ambrose did that already at MITB. Heels cheat to win and no matter which way that Owens would have won someone would have pointed out the weak part about how it would hurt him.

I wanted to see Owens win and then Rollins start to turn face and thats what we got. If Triple H wants to hang around Owens to hurt Rollins then fine. As long as they let Owens do his thing.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Once again the WWE put the belt on somebody with no momentum.

The WWE finally did something right? Fucking really? Owens went from being a dominant heel to this garbage.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Damn, I had to double check the calendar. Feels like Christmas. 

Congratulations to KO, I love how despite him still being a heel he had the audience chant he deserves it because he does. Just goes to show how beneficial being properly built up is and how you can't rush getting over with the fans that it has to come naturally. I have absolutely no problem with the way KO won the universal championship because it did two great things, one being that it signals KO has finally been promoted to the main event scene and two being that finally Rollins can turn baby face because he's played out as a heel. Well done.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Finally....! Watch Raw become a better show than it has been since last year.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

This is the culmination of a 2 plus year storyline. First H casts the deciding vote to hire Owens, something Kevin mentioned in and out of Kayfabe. He goes to NXT and right away murders his best friend showing just how ruthless he can be. Something a man like H who famously turned on his best friend Shawn back in 2002, can fully understand and appreciate, and even respect. Then Kev wins the belt and goes on a massive rampage, he shows up on Raw and lays out Cena right In the middle of the ring. And not only doesn't he get punished but H shakes his hand tells him "make me proud" and grants him a PPV match with John Cena. That right was there was the first big sign of what was going down. 

Then we have Seth the "golden boy" who really isn't the golden boy, no all he is a patsy, he was used to destroy the Shield and H filled his head with a bunch of bullshit about him being the second coming and his successor. When the truth is H has NO intention of letting this dumbass take his crown, he was simply using him to get rid of those he didn't like, whilst waiting for Owens to be 100% ready. First he took out Dean easily enough, granted there were struggles but Seth got the job done in the end. Then he had to get rid of Cena, a man H has been trying to kill off since 2006, Seth really struggled to do it, he had to have John Fucking Stewart help him. Now H was watching this and was none to pleased, but he accepted it because he needed the belt on Seth so he could control it by proxy. 

But Seth get injured and mess his plans up, so he had to settle for Sheamus simply because he had the MITB and he was a means to an end. Once he fucked it up, H had to take matters into his own hands. He won the belt but because he's an old man, he couldn't hold onto it and Roman took it from him. H went into exile and watched from afar, he saw Seth beat Roman by the skin of his teeth and watched him lose to Dean 90 seconds later, the cracks were starting to show and the moment he watched BOTH Roman and Seth fail to take the WWE championship back to Raw. He put his master plan into action. Kill them both off and put the belt on a man he can trust and a man he knows will do WHATEVER it takes to keep the title. 

Bravo WWE.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Stephleref said:


> Once again the WWE put the belt on somebody with no momentum.
> 
> The WWE finally did something right? Fucking really? Owens went from being a dominant heel to this garbage.


Well they have to placate the IWC from time to time and the darlings don't need momentum because to the IWC these are real accolades, so they don't need to fit in with kayfabe concepts like _story_ and _momentum_. Look at Becky fans wanting her to be champ even those she loses most of her matches; it doesn't matter that a loser holding a new titles hurts it, just as long as she gets the "accolade" she "deserves".


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

This was straight up awesome, the swerve on rollins and KO winning.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Stephleref said:


> Once again the WWE put the belt on somebody with no momentum.
> 
> The WWE finally did something right? Fucking really? Owens went from being a dominant heel to this garbage.



Owens hasn't been an dominant heel since pre Survivor Series last year. I will say, Owens getting the title is a bit like Swagger and Daniel Bryan in 2010 or Dolph Ziggler in 2013. Who wasn't booked strong or on a winning much right before they won the title. Or really been apart of many PPV main events prior to their title win. WWE didn't do this really pre brand split though. All Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose had a solid little build up or win streak before they got the titles. So brand split and having two world titles is showing that WWE is going back to their ways of putting titles on guys with no momentum. That said Owens is a great talent on the mic and in the ring. This is a great opportunity for him and he could easily create a lot of momentum with the title now.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Why did I click on this before watching :mj2


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Tbh I can't take Owens that seriously as a monster main event heel. I warmed to him with the comedy tag team stuff with Y2J.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Stephleref said:


> Once again the WWE put the belt on somebody with no momentum.
> 
> The WWE finally did something right? Fucking really? Owens went from being a dominant heel to this garbage.


I wouldn't say Owens had "no momentum" and it wasn't as if he won the whole thing by himself. Besides, CM Punk had "no momentum" pre-pipe bomb and he turned around and made an interesting storyline with Cena pretty much out of nowhere.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Donnie said:


> This is the culmination of a 2 plus year storyline. First H casts the deciding vote to hire Owens, something Kevin mentioned in and out of Kayfabe. He goes to NXT and right away murders his best friend showing just how ruthless he can be. Something a man like H who famously turned on his best friend Shawn back in 2002, can fully understand and appreciate, and even respect. Then Kev wins the belt and goes on a massive rampage, he shows up on Raw and lays out Cena right In the middle of the ring. And not only doesn't he get punished but H shakes his hand tells him "make me proud" and grants him a PPV match with John Cena. That right was there was the first big sign of what was going down.
> 
> Then we have Seth the "golden boy" who really isn't the golden boy, no all he is a patsy, he was used to destroy the Shield and H filled his head with a bunch of bullshit about him being the second coming and his successor. When the truth is H has NO intention of letting this dumbass take his crown, he was simply using him to get rid of those he didn't like, whilst waiting for Owens to be 100% ready. First he took out Dean easily enough, granted there were struggles but Seth got the job done in the end. Then he had to get rid of Cena, a man H has been trying to kill off since 2006, Seth really struggled to do it, he had to have John Fucking Stewart help him. Now H was watching this and was none to pleased, but he accepted it because he needed the belt on Seth so he could control it by proxy.
> 
> ...


Okay.. I liked Raw too but you are giving WWE way too much credit here.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

And the color scheme of the new title is fitting Owens as well


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

I was spoiled and already knew KO was winning it but had no idea how. Triple H really came out of nowhere. Made me believe Seth was winning and then all of a sudden the world does a 360. I marked out crazy for all three guys in like under a minute it was insane. The whole thing really went perfect.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

FUCKING FINALLY.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

I jsut hope they won't make him a chicken heel again


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

I dropped to ground.....so surreal...I'm talk on knees after HHH pedigree'd Seth, and had no other reaction to the 3 count except falling straight forward flat on ground. Like I've never heard news that dropped me, like when people say "are you sitting down", like when peoples legs give out, that was it. 



*This is a man listening, and hearing what fans want, and knowing exactly what universal appeal sounds like: 
*










*This is a man knowing what the fans need because he knows wrestling:
*










*This is a HHH lifting the product higher: (sometimes just put your hook in and pull)
*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Absolutely well deserved. So happy right now


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

I'm a huge Kevin Owens fan. Normally I don't like outside interference happening in Championship matches, but there's no damn way I could have seen this ending coming. I was expecting maybe Rusev to interfere to cost Reigns the match and it'd be down to Rollins and KO to finish things off.

Nice little twist there.

I loved it. I don't get shocked very often in wrestling anymore, but tonight, they pulled it off big time.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

*Looks like I'll be watching The Monday Night KO Show next week :mark: Now please for the love of everything sacred build Owens up and solidify him as a certified main eventer before you do something stupid like taking the belt off him to early. Same goes for Ambrose, make them made men in the main event picture before putting the title on someone else.

Also, that belt isn't near as bad when it's on someone who like Owens who really deserved a world title reign, and so unexpected like this, I don't mind the Starburst belt so much right now :mark:*


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Do not make him a chicken heel*

Please not again... and not like Rollins.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**










DAT NOD. Papa H showing the world who the favourite son is. Goddamn what a moment. SO happy I got to watch it live, easily my biggest markout moment ever.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

thanks for spoiling the results for me you SOBs but still :mark: :mark: :mj2 :suckit


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

The first Universal Champ Kevin Owens!!!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

*Kevin Owens won. Good to hear. Him winning (ideally) opens up a whole new list of angles they can run for the next few months (Owens/Rollins, Owens/Roman, Owens/Zayn, etc.), so this (again, ideally) freshens up the product.

That being said, I don't trust the people writing this show to not fuck up a Kevin Owens title reign. So I guess it all remains to be seen. 

But even if they do fuck this up, Kevin Owens is a 3-time World Champion, and the man deserves it. Congrats, KO. :clap*


----------



## Hasan--97 (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

My phone was of so i ended up avoiding all social media/wrestling news sites hours before Raw
so I was fucking shocked and it made this moment better


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



jim courier said:


> Tbh I can't take Owens that seriously as a monster main event heel. I warmed to him with the comedy tag team stuff with Y2J.



He won't be a monster main event heel. He's going to be a chicken shit heel, who needs to cheat to keep his title. Let's not forget he wasn't built up for this title run. This year he's gone 0-4 vs Ambrose losing clean each time, he lost clean twice to Dolph Ziggler and Sami Zayn. While he's also got clean loses to Cesaro and Kalisto this year. With recent two straight loses to Zayn to end their feud. Then last week they had Jericho helping him cheat to beat Neville and tonight he had Triple H pretty much hand him the title. So how he was booked before this and during this title win. Basically tells everyone Owens will be booked as a weak heel champion. That said Owens is so great on the mic and such a good wrestler. He's going to make these World Title feuds entertaining. Even if there's usually fuckery at the end of his title defenses and so on.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Well they have to placate the IWC from time to time and the darlings don't need momentum because to the IWC these are real accolades, so they don't need to fit in with kayfabe concepts like _story_ and _momentum_. Look at Becky fans wanting her to be champ even those she loses most of her matches; it doesn't matter that a loser holding a new titles hurts it, just as long as she gets the "accolade" she "deserves".


Becky's built as a horsewomen who lost clean like once in the past year.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770505050334621696
:mj2:mj2 Yes you did, Kevin. WIN OWENS WIN.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

I'm so freaking happy, best thing WWE has done after the brand split.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

fucking fantastic. The people who are complaining are the same people who wanted them to stick the title back on the guy who gets boo'd out of every arena, the guy who the majority no longer WANTS TO SEE. This is something fresh, deal the fuck with it.

Edit: And once again there are fools saying 'oh it's just to keep the IWC happy', LOL - so I guess all those people in the crowds chanting for KO are IWC marks as well? Why fucking label them just because they like different wrestlers than you? Get the fuck over yourselves and enjoy it for what it is - something fresh.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770505050334621696
> :mj2:mj2 Yes you did, Kevin. WIN OWENS WIN.


Call him whatever you want..No one will ever be able to tell him he wasn't the top man in the industry. Whether his title run lasts a week or a year, he got there. And as someone who's followed his career and can tell how much his wife and kids mean to him and that he's a genuinely good dude..That makes me pretty happy to be a wrestling fan tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Good to see they went with someone new and fresh. Owens will make a great heel champion. They should keep him champion until Balor returns to take it away from him.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Congrats to KO.
He really does deserve it.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

KEVIN FUCKING OWENS IS THE CHAMP, YES YES YES!!!!

Marked out so damn hard, holy shit that was dope! Rollins face turn, feud with Triple H, Kevin Owens as top heel. Am I dreaming?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Grats on winning the NXT title for the second time KO. :troll

Gotta love how everyone spends the week wondering who's going over and the answer is the same as it most often is, Trips is going fucking over. :trips

Looks like they're going with face Rollins and heel KO which is the opposite of what I wanted, oh well. KO was the guy I wanted to see win so I guess I should be pleased.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

What's interesting (Raw? Interesting?) is that we're potentially heading towards Foley, Steph, and HHH all putting their money on different horses. I think Steph is (or at least was) still in the Rollins club, and now her husband betrays Rollins, _and her_, to persue his own agenda.

HHH has been gone for a while - Basically all through the Shane/Steph/SD/Raw stuff. And now he's back, and doesn't seem happy with Mick _or Steph_.

It's literally the first interesting thing Raw has done since the first post-split episode - And this time, it actually has somewhere it can go/a story that can be told.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I genuinely feel bad for Balor, you never want to see anyone suffer a serious injury. That being said, holy shit, what a fucking upgrade. Owens will be 100x more interesting than Balor as champion. He might not have Da Look, but we now have a champion who is actually entertaining. How about that?



> Looks like they're going with face Rollins and heel KO which is the opposite of what I wanted, oh well.


Why in the blue hell would anyone want Owens to turn face right now? This role is absolutely perfect for him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



CamillePunk said:


> Grats on winning the NXT title for the second time KO. :troll
> 
> Gotta love how everyone spends the week wondering who's going over and the answer is the same as it most often is, Trips is going fucking over. :trips
> 
> Looks like they're going with face Rollins and heel KO which is the opposite of what I wanted, oh well. KO was the guy I wanted to see win so I guess I should be pleased.


Owens is way better as the asshole heel, the WWE would ruin him if they made him a face. Rollins is a natural face so he will do great as a face now


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



KC Armstrong said:


> I genuinely feel bad for Balor, you never want to see anyone suffer a serious injury. That being said, holy shit, what a fucking upgrade. Owens will be 100x more interesting than Balor as champion. He might not have Da Look, but we now have a champion who is actually entertaining. How about that?


He does have the look, he has the REAL look for pro wrestling. He looks like the guy who will beat the fuck out of you in a bar, not a guy they hired off the front page of GQ.



CamillePunk said:


> Grats on winning the NXT title for the second time KO. :troll


Say what you will about the Universal title, it does suck, and the WWE title is the more important belt, but at the same time, being the champion on Raw is more important than being the champion on SmackDown, so it evens out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



KC Armstrong said:


> I genuinely feel bad for Balor, you never want to see anyone suffer a serious injury. That being said, holy shit, what a fucking upgrade. Owens will be 100x more interesting than Balor as champion. He might not have Da Look, but we now have a champion who is actually entertaining. How about that?



Dont feel too bad, Balor will probably be the one to take the title off Owens when he returns. 

Balor may be able to make it back for the RR, if he does, he could win it and challenge Owens for the title, or if he can let someone from SD win the RR then he can still challenge owens for the title.

If anyone should beat Owens, it should be Balor, that would be a great feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



birthday_massacre said:


> Dont feel too bad, Balor will probably be the one to take the title off Owens when he returns.
> 
> Balor may be able to make it back for the RR, if he does, he could win it and challenge Owens for the title, or if he can let someone from SD win the RR then he can still challenge owens for the title.
> 
> If anyone should beat Owens, it should be Balor, that would be a great feud.


I don't think so. The path way is very obvious.

Owens > Seth > Brock > Roman


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



birthday_massacre said:


> Owens is way better as the asshole heel, the WWE would ruin him if they made him a face. Rollins is a natural face so he will do great as a face now


Rollins isn't a natural face , Owens as face would be interesting , he doesn't need to lose his snarky remarks to be a face. He could easily transit into a face as much as heel.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He does have the look, he has the REAL look for pro wrestling. He looks like the guy who will beat the fuck out of you in a bar, not a guy they hired off the front page of GQ.
> .



I've always said this about Owens. So what if he's got a stomach on him? He looks more legit than a large majority of the roster.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



birthday_massacre said:


> Owens is way better as the asshole heel, the WWE would ruin him if they made him a face. Rollins is a natural face so he will do great as a face now


You seemed to imply in your rep message that I wanted Owens as a "happy go lucky face" instead of an "asshole heel" (as if there have never been asshole faces, lolol). Nothing could be further from the truth. There are many types of faces/heels. I haven't seen much particularly heelish about Owens in the last few weeks besides being a jerk to an interviewer, which Rock was all the time as a face. I don't think much about his character would've needed to be changed at all. I just think Rollins is a great heel and it's gonna be a hard sell for him to go from celebrating and self-congratulating himself for taking someone out of action for 6-9 months to suddenly being the guy you're supposed to cheer for. 

I mean, not even Trips basically doing 90% of the work for KO and handing him the title could get people to boo him, so not too sure how having him as the heel champion for the Authority is going to work out.


Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't think so. The path way is very obvious.
> 
> Owens > Seth > Brock > Roman


That is a pathway of escalating disappointment.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

:fuckyeah

I expect Rollins to take it off him at some point, but for the time being :fuckyeah

I hope he has good booking though too because with that title, he could be even better in his 'asshole heel' role.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

The few people complaining about that finish (really?) probably hated Foley's title win, too. 

_OMG, Foley should have won a straight up 1 on 1 match that was presented like a true sports contest. But no, stupid Austin has to come out and hog the spotlight by hitting everyone with a chair. Ugh, I can't even..._

The fuck is wrong with these people?


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

The internet has given way to a lot more whiners nowadays than it has in the past.

One year ago , Kevin Owens won the IC title in the same arena. Come back a year later and won the universal title , Owens must love the city.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



KC Armstrong said:


> The few people complaining about that finish (really?) probably hated Foley's title win, too.
> 
> _OMG, Foley should have won a straight up 1 on 1 match that was presented like a true sports contest. But no, stupid Austin has to come out and hog the spotlight by hitting everyone with a chair. Ugh, I can't even..._
> 
> The fuck is wrong with these people?


Some people seem to think this is a sport or something. I love finishes like this. How could you NOT love a finish like this? "Oh, Owens didn't hit his powerbomb to win BOOOOO this wasn't legit wahhhhh"..Who the fuck cares? You think Kevin Owens' cares? Do you think Seth Rollins cared that he hit someone with a briefcase and one move at WM 31 to win the title? Did Mick Foley care like you just mentioned? Fuck.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



CamillePunk said:


> That is a pathway of escalating disappointment.


It's the way of WWE, and the WWE is rarely a pathway of escalating excitement. Going from Roman Reigns, to Seth Rollins, to Dean Ambrose, and then going from Finn Balor, to Kevin Owens, we've seen that pathway twice in recent months, but it will not last forever.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



KC Armstrong said:


> The few people complaining about that finish (really?) probably hated Foley's title win, too.
> 
> _OMG, Foley should have won a straight up 1 on 1 match that was presented like a true sports contest. But no, stupid Austin has to come out and hog the spotlight by hitting everyone with a chair. Ugh, I can't even..._
> 
> The fuck is wrong with these people?


Horrendous comparison. Foley was already a huge fan favorite, a household name and a legend in prowrestling. An established star. Foley had the Rock in the claw when Shamrock (?) hit him with a chair so Austin came down to even the odds, hit the Rock with a chair (not the stunner) and give foley the advantage back before Foley was attacked. Foley gets the huge babyface reaction, hoisted upon wrestlers' shoulders and treated as a hero. A true boyhood dream come true capitalizing on the JR interviews and the entire 3 faces of foley story being told over the previous 3 years.

Owens still had two more guys ahead of him to eliminate, hit no finishers on either (even had his finished reversed), absolutely no interference or anybody ringside, and was still in the middle of a battle. Owens with the advantage wasn't attacked, no odds to be evened and out the fucking blue Hunter arrives, hits his finished on two losers and Owens gets the huge babyface reaction as a heel. No story told. A Russo swerve. Hunter stands not as an equal but stronger than Owens. 

Bullshit finish.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Natecore said:


> Horrendous comparison. Foley was already a huge fan favorite, a household name and a legend in prowrestling. An established star. Foley had the Rock in the claw when Shamrock (?) hit him with a chair so Austin came down to even the odds, hit the Rock with a chair (not the stunner) and give foley the advantage back before Foley was attacked. Foley gets the huge babyface reaction, hoisted upon wrestlers' shoulders and treated as a hero. A true boyhood dream come true capitalizing on the JR interviews and the entire 3 faces of foley story being told over the previous 3 years.
> 
> Owens still had two more guys ahead of him to eliminate, hit no finishers on either (even had his finished reversed), absolutely no interference or anybody ringside, and was still in the middle of a battle. Owens with the advantage wasn't attacked, no odds to be evened and out the fucking blue Hunter arrives, hits his finished on two losers and Owens gets the huge babyface reaction as a heel. No story told. A Russo swerve. Hunter stands not as an equal but stronger than Owens.
> 
> Bullshit finish.



Mmmm yummy yummy salt.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

That was booked to perfection. They created a new top heel and top babyface in the same match, kudos WWE. 

Time to kick back and enjoy the Kevin Owens show babyyyyyy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

*The right man won. No other option made sense. Reigns didn't need another World Title reign so soon, it's too early for Big Cass, and another Rollins title reign would've been boring and done nothing to curb the status quo of the RAW main event. Owens deserves this. He's managed to remain entertaining in every part of the card. I'd like to take this moment to point out that Sami Zayn defeated him in their feud, yet HE'S the directionless mid carder.*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Never have I wanted to mark out so hard and then realised it was around 4am in the UK. :fuckthis

But still, delighted KO has been given the belt, didn't expect Triple H to get involved and screw Rollins but still...


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

So what is the 'right decision' according to OP? That never opened up to me :lol

There's nothing wrong with Owens being champ.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

They really shouldn't cater to smarks with the NFL coming up. That said if you're going with him, this was the best possible route to take. And if this was revealed to be a master plan by HHH it's even better.

Reigns should turn on Rollins at some point if they're gonna team up.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Legit BOSS said:


> *The right man won. No other option made sense. Reigns didn't need another World Title reign so soon, it's too early for Big Cass, and another Rollins title reign would've been boring and done nothing to curb the status quo of the RAW main event. Owens deserves this. He's managed to remain entertaining in every part of the card. I'd like to take this moment to point out that Sami Zayn defeated him in their feud, yet HE'S the directionless mid carder.*


I do wonder how Sami feels watching KO win a world title while he's curtain jerking against Jinder Mahal AFTER WINNING their blow off match at a PPV. Probably extremely happy..But I can't help but think there's a little part of him going.."WTF?" lol.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Triple H handing a fat arse a crap looking championship, about all he deserves.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



> They really shouldn't cater to smarks with the NFL coming up.


Well, they tried shoving Roman down everyone's throat for well over 2 years and it didn't work. Why not give the belt to a guy a lot of fans actually like?

Also, they already dealt with the Olympics for 4 weeks which did bigger numbers than Monday Night Football usually does, so it's not gonna get a lot worse (at least not due to football season).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> I do wonder how Sami feels watching KO win a world title while he's curtain jerking against Jinder Mahal AFTER WINNING their blow off match at a PPV. Probably extremely happy..But I can't help but think there's a little part of him going.."WTF?" lol.


If I were him, I'd be happy because it gives him his best shot at getting a main event program himself, lol. It's probably not gonna happen because I think I can see where they're going, but yeah.

Regardless, Zayn will get his moment at some point. It's gonna happen eventually, and maybe it won't be for a few years, but just by the lack of feuds. They can't do Rollins vs Reigns forever, and Owens won't be the champion forever, and neither will Balor, so there's not really any other option after that. He's the type of character that needs a long build, whereas Owens is able to be shot to the top faster.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> I do wonder how Sami feels watching KO win a world title while he's curtain jerking against Jinder Mahal AFTER WINNING their blow off match at a PPV. Probably extremely happy..But I can't help but think there's a little part of him going.."WTF?" lol.


I like Zayn but I'm glad that he's spending a little bit of time in midcard obscurity. On one side, midcard hell is no fun and on a poorly booked show like RAW, it can be an even worse kettle of fish. However, I hate having to see him tied to Kevin Owens by creative pulling the friendship card and saying "Oh yeah, they feuded once! THAT'S how we can use Sami Zayn!" It's getting old. He's done more than enough to prove that he can take part in a sustainable feud and story WITHOUT Kevin Owens yet that's seemingly all he's used for lately; a. midcard floating or b. Kevin Owens. I know, it might look silly to want to see Zayn's popularity take a hit by staying away from Owens but it frustrates me to no end that all they see in him is Kevin Owens' inferior dancing partner.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Honestly the last 15 minutes of the show was something out of the Attitude Era.

Just fantastic.

KO deserves it.

Roman did his thing.

Rollins was great.

Cass is gonna be a true main eventer one day.

Just an awesome show from everybody all round providing nice entertainment for the fans & kids.


----------



## JP7 (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Holly ....................... i did not see that coming at all, i hoped but didnt think they would actually do it, amazing ending! i am going to the one off show in London next wednesday and am gonna mark so hard when Owens steps out! Best thing in the WWE and its about time! KOMANIA!!


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Well deserved, Amazing moment, KO has worked hard and it's awesome to see him rewarded, he's now officially the Top Guy on RAW. I enjoyed the match, loved the swerve ending and now Kevin Owens is the Universal Champion, cool moment and the crowd was awesome which added to the moment, Congratulations Kevin Owens.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

I'm ecstatic about Owens winning. Between this and AJ Styles winning at Summerslam 8 days ago, it's a very happy time for me.

And Owens does deserve it. He's been one of the best things in WWE since his NXT debut. I wouldn't call Houston a smark town, but they loved him (side note, a heel getting a monster reaction in a fairly casual place means you've done a shit job building your top faces). Rollins as a face now is great alignment- he can be flashier, talk in an endearing way about how hard he worked to come back from injury. I'd still make Rollins a bit cocky though- it's what I call the RVD formula.

I hope Owens gets a fair shake with the belt though. I'm left with a ton of questions after Raw (just finished it so I'm really buzzing), but I could see a scenario where a face Rollins beats Owens at Clash of Champions, and we get Rollins vs. HHH at Summerslam. But Owens deserves a good run for being gold every time he steps into a ring, in front of a microphone, on camera or hell, even in person at house shows, he's brilliant.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Natecore said:


> Horrendous comparison. Foley was already a huge fan favorite, a household name and a legend in prowrestling. An established star. Foley had the Rock in the claw when Shamrock (?) hit him with a chair so Austin came down to even the odds, hit the Rock with a chair (not the stunner) and give foley the advantage back before Foley was attacked. Foley gets the huge babyface reaction, hoisted upon wrestlers' shoulders and treated as a hero. A true boyhood dream come true capitalizing on the JR interviews and the entire 3 faces of foley story being told over the previous 3 years.
> 
> Owens still had two more guys ahead of him to eliminate, hit no finishers on either (even had his finished reversed), absolutely no interference or anybody ringside, and was still in the middle of a battle. Owens with the advantage wasn't attacked, no odds to be evened and out the fucking blue Hunter arrives, hits his finished on two losers and Owens gets the huge babyface reaction as a heel. No story told. A Russo swerve. Hunter stands not as an equal but stronger than Owens.
> 
> Bullshit finish.


I think you have a pretty good point honestly.

My thing though is with the WWE this is as good as it gets as far as story building & building reference points for future usage.

No Owens isn't a household name, no he isn't the most popular guy out there, no Owens didn't have a babyface to help him out, no Owens wasn't in control of the match but damnit Owens has paid his dues and he's extremely entertaining as a heel.

This is one of those moments where people will say irrational things because they saw a guy they like, just become champion.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

FUCK YES!!!!!!!

That was a fantastic main event. I knew HHH would turn on Rollins as soon as he appeared, and I couldn't be happier. Owens has been my favourite for a long time and I'm ecstatic to see him with the belt.

I'm hoping he's still the champion come Survivor Series in Toronto and Raw the following night in Montreal since I will be going to both events.

If Styles defeats that trash at Backlash, this will easily be the best few weeks in ages.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

It'll be interesting to see if KO stays a heel. He gets cheered a lot, including here. Triple H got a nice pop for interfering, and Stephanie's reaction (plus the staredown that she and Mick had with Triple H), imply to me that he might have just "gone rogue." Plus Rollins was whining to Stephanie again later on.

So even if they try and make him and KO the heel, and turn Rollins face, I wonder if the crowd will go for it? They might just end up cheering Triple H and KO regardless. 

I think that a more gradual face turn, if that's where they're going with this, for Rollins might work better (especially since he's spent most of his time on Raw being a complete jerk, so instantly making him a face might not go over well). But we'll see soon enough I guess


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



The True Believer said:


> I like Zayn but I'm glad that he's spending a little bit of time in midcard obscurity. On one side, midcard hell is no fun and on a poorly booked show like RAW, it can be an even worse kettle of fish. However, I hate having to see him tied to Kevin Owens by creative pulling the friendship card and saying "Oh yeah, they feuded once! THAT'S how we can use Sami Zayn!" It's getting old. He's done more than enough to prove that he can take part in a sustainable feud and story WITHOUT Kevin Owens yet that's seemingly all he's used for lately; a. midcard floating or b. Kevin Owens. I know, it might look silly to want to see Zayn's popularity take a hit by staying away from Owens but it frustrates me to no end that all they see in him is Kevin Owens' inferior dancing partner.


And that's how it should be. Zayn is amazing in ring but that's it.

Further more in some weeks I can see Zayn coming out wanting a title match saying that he has beaten Owens once... And Owens will reveal that he LET HIM BEAT him that Zayn finally is happy and stops interrupting in his goals like he has in the month before.

After it Owens will win in that title match proving he is better.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Hope KO gets a great 1st run with the belt, him carrying it into Royal Rumble would be Awesome, it's his time on top now, so much excitement was created during that Main Event, Owens is Champion, Rollins Face Turn is happening, Awesome. Kevin Owens has always delivered with top performances in the ring and on the microphone, he's got a Fantatsic personality, his Heel Work has always been consistent, hard work pays off.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

This could be wonderful. You now have a situation you can play on two different levels.

First, KO can just troll *EVERYBODY* with the belt. You think he was bad during house shows, etc. before? Just wait til he's the main event!

Second, HHH can go all "Reality Era" and nail Reigns for the drug test and Rollins for putting Sting out and Balor on the shelf. Hence, he can say neither of them are "best for business".

--

The guy can block me on Twitter all he wants. (It's a glorious part of his schtick.)

He was the only realistic choice.

Was there anyone within FIFTEEN ROWS of the ring glad to see Roman? This fucker is no babyface. He makes Cena into Hulk Hogan before we all got sick of him in comparison!!!

In fact, it didn't seem like anybody in the match got that over except for Owens and Big Cass, and even the other was a function of Enzo Amore.

But the fact is the fact: WWE is going into "No one is going to watch RAW anyway." territory for the rest of the calendar year.

Let KO be champion, as he well and fucking deserves. Let him and Jericho have the first feud for the belt or something.

If he doesn't draw or whatever, you lose nothing, because Monday Night football is going to cream RAW and everyone knows it.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

Kevin Steen is THE top heel of WWE, I never in a million years thought that would happen. But holy shit somehow it did and I couldn't be happier. Dude has worked his ass off for years to get here, and now he gets to be the man. 

I can not wait for The Kevin Owens show to begin and watch my favourite wrestler kill it on Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Donnie said:


> Kevin Steen is THE top heel of WWE, I never in a million years thought that would happen. But holy shit somehow it did and I couldn't be happier. Dude has worked his ass off for years to get here, and now he gets to be the man.
> 
> I can not wait for The Kevin Owens show to begin and watch my favourite wrestler kill it on Monday Night Raw.


Top Heel? You sure he's a heel?

You hear that pop when he won the title?

You hear that pop when HHH double-crossed Rollins and everybody knew what it meant?


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**

this was EPIC and congrats to kevin owens on becoming the NEW WWE Universal Champion Very Well Deserved


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Wwe_Rules32 said:


> this was EPIC and congrats to kevin owens on becoming the NEW WWE Universal Champion Very Well Deserved


You could even continue the Forever Fight here. Sami Zayn, with New Day still a three-man faction and Balor out, is basically one of the top four RAW babyfaces.

He could get a month or so feud before Royal Rumble, which is probably when things start moving around again.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW, amazing Raw, Smackdown isn't gonna be beating that I may have to jump ship #TeamRaw .


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

And he's already started....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770505050334621696


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS *Talk About Him Here**



Donnie said:


> This is the culmination of a 2 plus year storyline. First H casts the deciding vote to hire Owens, something Kevin mentioned in and out of Kayfabe. He goes to NXT and right away murders his best friend showing just how ruthless he can be. Something a man like H who famously turned on his best friend Shawn back in 2002, can fully understand and appreciate, and even respect. Then Kev wins the belt and goes on a massive rampage, he shows up on Raw and lays out Cena right In the middle of the ring. And not only doesn't he get punished but H shakes his hand tells him "make me proud" and grants him a PPV match with John Cena. That right was there was the first big sign of what was going down.
> 
> Then we have Seth the "golden boy" who really isn't the golden boy, no all he is a patsy, he was used to destroy the Shield and H filled his head with a bunch of bullshit about him being the second coming and his successor. When the truth is H has NO intention of letting this dumbass take his crown, he was simply using him to get rid of those he didn't like, whilst waiting for Owens to be 100% ready. First he took out Dean easily enough, granted there were struggles but Seth got the job done in the end. Then he had to get rid of Cena, a man H has been trying to kill off since 2006, Seth really struggled to do it, he had to have John Fucking Stewart help him. Now H was watching this and was none to pleased, but he accepted it because he needed the belt on Seth so he could control it by proxy.
> 
> ...



You're crazy if you think WWE thought THAT deeply about this, no way in Hell do WWE creative writers remember things that happened 2 years ago lol


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

The right guy totally won. Cass isn't ready yet, Rollins is already established as a top guy, and we all know how the crowd would have reacted to Roman winning.

They need to push the hell out of him. Get him out there, talk shows, sports center, whatever they can do.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wrestlefire said:


> Top Heel? You sure he's a heel?
> 
> You hear that pop when he won the title?
> 
> You hear that pop when HHH double-crossed Rollins and everybody knew what it meant?


Of course he's still a heel. He cheated to win the title. He'll get a big pop next week too but then he's turn on the dick charm we all love him for and the crowd will be booing.



UltimateOppitunist said:


> WOW, amazing Raw, Smackdown isn't gonna be beating that I may have to jump ship #TeamRaw .


While I thought Raw was ok overall, I'd rather watch a show that is consistently good week to week rather than a show that has a big moment every now and again.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Great ending. For once I can't shit on the wwe!

My only nitpick is HHH staying in the ring too long. Should have pedigreed Rollins gave Foley and Steph the stare he did and walk off.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*HHH did some old style Pedigrees there, not releasing early.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dont get me wrong anything/one is better than Rollins or Reigns as Champ again...

But...another first time World Champ who has been built up poorly and lacks credibility at that level. A month ago he lost to the noodle armed hipster, now hes World Champ. Though it is a forced situation with Balor going down injured. I just miss teh days where people came in and were slowly developed and pushed gradually to the top. I cant remember the last time we had a World Champ who had slowly come up through the midcard. Thesedays its all rushed.

Just tell me KO wont be another corporate Champ.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I MARKED OUT BRO

Kevin Owens :mark: so glad I got to see him live couple weeks back here in Sydney. So happy for Owens, marked out hardest I've done for a while.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Dont get me wrong anything/one is better than Rollins or Reigns as Champ again...
> 
> But...another first time World Champ who has been built up poorly and lacks credibility at that level. *A month ago he lost to the noodle armed hipster, now hes World Champ.* Though it is a forced situation with Balor going down injured. I just miss teh days where people came in and were slowly developed and pushed gradually to the top. I cant remember the last time we had a World Champ who had slowly come up through the midcard. Thesedays its all rushed.
> 
> Just tell me KO wont be another corporate Champ.


Why is everything about wins and loses these days, it's boring if everyone gets the same type of winning streak push to the top of the card. KO has been teetering on the brink of the ME scene since his debut and fully deserves his chance after been arguably the most over heel in the company.

Has he lost some matches along the way? Sure, but they've not devalued him as a star. Really only the two defeats to Cena last year were hard to take. But the likes of losing to Ambrose in a stellar LMS match, IC ladder match and even to Zayn at BG, he looked great and the loses actually meant something, particularly the lose to Zayn. It wasn't "omg look Zayn's better" because KO had already beat him numerous times, it was redemption and showed that these two are truly destined to do this forever.

People seem to forget that the likes of The Rock and HHH were trading wins and loses in the mid card before being pushed to superstardom in the late 90s.


----------



## StoneAmbrose- (Jan 30, 2015)

He is one of few good talent in WWE today. so glad he wins.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Going into last night there was only one man who could save Raw and that was Kevin Owens. WWE needed to produce something big, something unexpected and they did just that.

They produced the right move, we now have the right Champion.

I haven't felt this excited in a while, Raw is now the Kevin Owens show and I hope it stays that way for a good period of time.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Saved_masses said:


> Why is everything about wins and loses these days, it's boring if everyone gets the same type of winning streak push to the top of the card. KO has been teetering on the brink of the ME scene since his debut and fully deserves his chance after been arguably the most over heel in the company.
> 
> Has he lost some matches along the way? Sure, but they've not devalued him as a star. Really only the two defeats to Cena last year were hard to take. But the likes of losing to Ambrose in a stellar LMS match, IC ladder match and even to Zayn at BG, he looked great and the loses actually meant something, particularly the lose to Zayn. It wasn't "omg look Zayn's better" because KO had already beat him numerous times, it was redemption and showed that these two are truly destined to do this forever.
> 
> People seem to forget that the likes of The Rock and HHH were trading wins and loses in the mid card before being pushed to superstardom in the late 90s.


So losing to Cena hurts KO but losing to Zayn doesn't? Id argue the opposite, losing to a midcard dork does more harm than losing to a 15 time Champ no matter how much people hate Cena. Thats just Indy bias/Cena hate there, people hate Cena so they pretend losing to a 15 time World Champ is the worst thing ever while losing to midcard dweebs instead is fine.

But on topic, Owens wasn't really being pushed towards Main Event status, he wasn't racking up big wins lately, he was beating and losing to midcarders. Thats what Im talking about he wasn't being positioned to be a Main Eventer soon, he was midcarding and then got thrust to the top. People like Rock and HHH were bit by bit featured as bigger and bigger deals before becoming Main Eventers/World Champ. They were set on a course for the Main Event and gradually got there week by week.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

why can't you people enjoy things like the old days and stop over analysing things

:side:


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GAME is back on TV, KEVIN FUCKING OWENS is the champ, AND Seth might be a face?

What a time to be alive. Both Raw AND Smackdown are killing it!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

i tapped the fuck out


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



BruceWayne316 said:


> You forget he's a heel right? we live in a weird era where the bad guys are cheered like good guys. Triple H used to win with lots of help before. and it was normal cause people boo'd the heels lol.
> 
> 
> people are never happy man, you guys are crazy


Zayn is a babyface and gets cheered
Ambrose is a babyface and gets cheered
Cesaro is a babyface and gets cheered
Enzo and Cass are babyfaces who get cheered
New Day are babyfaces who get cheered

Rusev is a heel and gets booed
Sheamus is a heel and gets booed
The Miz is a heel and gets booed 
The Club are heels and mostly get booed 
Charlotte is a heel and gets booed 

etc etc etc

The notion that all heels get cheered and all faces get booed needs to stop because it simply isn't true. In some cases, yes some heels do get cheered like Owens and to a lesser extent Rollins(he has received boos more than a few times) and faces get boo'ed like Cena and Reigns but there's more to it than "lets be rebels!" mentality.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> So losing to Cena hurts KO but losing to Zayn doesn't? Id argue the opposite, losing to a midcard dork does more harm than losing to a 15 time Champ no matter how much people hate Cena. Thats just Indy bias/Cena hate there, people hate Cena so they pretend losing to a 15 time World Champ is the worst thing ever while losing to midcard dweebs instead is fine.
> 
> But on topic, Owens wasn't really being pushed towards Main Event status, he wasn't racking up big wins lately, he was beating and losing to midcarders. Thats what Im talking about he wasn't being positioned to be a Main Eventer soon, he was midcarding and then got thrust to the top. People like Rock and HHH were bit by bit featured as bigger and bigger deals before becoming Main Eventers/World Champ. They were set on a course for the Main Event and gradually got there week by week.


I think the loses to Zayn and Cena are more about where he was then to now. Losing once to Cena wouldn't of been harmful, look at Styles for example, however I think losing twice in such a short space of team, after getting a huge win over Cena kinda just crushed that momentum. Kudos to him though for rebuilding that in the midcard with the IC title. Whereas with Zayn, KO was already an established player on the main roster and managed to put over Zayn and the rivalry they had in the process. I get where you're coming from, on paper losing to Zayn should be worse than losing to Cena, but I think it was the manner in which the loses took place is what makes them different.

And in terms of The Rock, he had a similar run to KO, the only difference being he was part of a faction. Look at his run from 1997 to 98, he was in midcard fueds with DX and also held the IC title, he toiled with the main event scene on occasions, facing Austin for IC title for example, and then was placed to win the title at Survivor Series 98, despite never have a previous match for the WWF title.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I once again outdone myself in the field of getting myself spoiled by myfuckingself. I didn't watch RAW live, so decided to take a look this morning. During the opening segment there was a hilarious moment when Owens looked all jolly to Roman but Roman gave no respond so Owens face turned sour :delrio it was so funny that I had to pause the show and actually started to looking on google images cause Imma good boy.:bayley3 I typed 'Roman Reigns and Kevin Owens gif'; as it expected everything was their famous moment from last years Fatal 4 Way match. So decided to took my dumbness further by adjusting the settings of search to 'last 24 hours'. :cena6

The first image was this:










:shiiitunk:trips8

I am so freaking happy. Back in the day Punk and Bryan (and who can forget Foley but he was more of a anomaly in grand scheme of things) broke big taboos and stereotypes about this business and last night KO took it to another level. This is something like renaissance. This shows that in some cases; the man makes the title. No one gives damn about the design or the prestige of the title anymore cause its on the shoulders of the Wrestling's Worst Nightmare.

edit: and I think that we will see face turn from Steph too. She already started to act like one in this last few weeks. So why not? KO/HHH v Steph/Seth for a while maybe? I know this was the seed for HHH v Seth feud but who knows.


----------



## MarcTheMark (Jun 20, 2016)

The match was great. Probably the first match on RAW iv watched start to finish in months. Not a huge KO fan, but its different, so il go with it.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



Stinger Fan said:


> Zayn is a babyface and gets cheered
> Ambrose is a babyface and gets cheered
> Cesaro is a babyface and gets cheered
> Enzo and Cass are babyfaces who get cheered
> ...


Well i never said all of them do did I? Re-read what I said

Roman got booed as a heel, Cena gets boo'd, Owens gets CHeered, sasha was getting cheered when she debuted with naomi and tamina as heels, seth was getting cheered, Aj gets cheered as a heel.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I still can't get over how freaking ugly that title is.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

What a swerve, I am going to predict that HHH's turn on Rollins was based on the fact that he keeps hugging stephanie.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Owens is tremendous.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



BruceWayne316 said:


> Well i never said all of them do did I? Re-read what I said
> 
> Roman got booed as a heel, Cena gets boo'd, Owens gets CHeered, sasha was getting cheered when she debuted with naomi and tamina as heels, seth was getting cheered, Aj gets cheered as a heel.


"*we live in a weird era where the bad guys are cheered like good guys*"

Yes, technically you did


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm absolutely delighted that KO has finally arrived as a certified main event superstar, but I still despise that universal championship. Owens would ooze so much more class with the WHC on him, still I'm looking forward to seeing him carry the show for hopefully the next few months.

At least the title matches his shirt


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

This is what they should have done from the start instead of Balor. congrats to KO


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

What. The. Fuck.






What did we just witness?

WHAT DID WE JUST WITNESS?

Time to start watching RAW again I s'pose.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

Really good to see this, I didn't want Cass with the title, and definitely don't want another Rollins title reign right now


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

A great moment in this match was early when KO tries to chop Roman in his breast plate and acts like it hurt his hand. I LOVED that so much, KO is the best at adding little touches like that. I always said that bulletproof girdle Roman wears is cheating, and KO works it into the match as a subtle shoot. He's a pro wrestling genius. His acting at the end was great too and as always his wrestling skills were great too if you care about that stuff.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think I've marked that hard since the attitude era. And the arena chanting 'you deserve it' was amazing.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I think the WWE made a good decision to have Kevin Owens win and the Triple H interference was gold, a great ending to boring episode. On a side note, I hope this puts an end to the notion that WWE always pushes bodybuilders.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitely wasn't expecting that. Congrats to KO.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:mj2 a Canadian may walk into Survivor Series as champ...

I might get to see Owens vs Sami for the title :mj2


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

When do we get to see the KO belt plates?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

So pleased for KO and it was an awesome match. I had my fingers crossed and I thought it might happen but I didn't want to get my hopes up high. I hope KO has a good run and it looks like the Authority is dead so no puppet champ is good. Raw might actually have a chance of catching up with Smackdown.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

SDWarrior said:


> When do we get to see the KO belt plates?


Aw those are gonna be so LIT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Was sure they were going to go with Seth, very glad for KO. We'll see how much Trips in involved but if they let Owens be out in front it'll be a very good reign.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Did not expect Kevin to win the title he's not exactly got the look but since Roman is a druggy Vince has obviously gone off him. Seth last reign was boring and Cass isn't ready


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :mj2 a Canadian may walk into Survivor Series as champ...
> 
> I might get to see Owens vs Sami for the title :mj2


Ugh keep Sami away I don't see why people like this guy he's so BORRRRRING


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I'm a little older, I actually like the days when the heel was booed by the majority of the crowd. What I do like though is a fresh champion, someone who hasn't been champion multiple multiple times


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

Man this is fucking awesome. I'm not some Indy fanboy or anything but I do find it absolutely amazing that within the last week Prince Devitt and Kevin Steen have both had WWE put a world title on them.

I am really really looking forward to Owen's reign though. It'll breathe new life into the product as long as they don't fuck it up like everyone on the planet expects them to and make Owens HHH's bitch.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> Ugh keep Sami away I don't see why people like this guy he's so BORRRRRING


Well, I can't see him not being involved in this. Owens took the title from him in NXT, and Sami did beat Owens clean in their last PPV match.

Sami is very loved. It just is what it is. :ghost


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Y'know, as long as they're pushing KO finally, and they're also trying to copy TNA (New Day's Fail Deletion), they should just copy the Lashley story from TNA too. Have KO win every RAW belt. Clearly he can beat Rusev now, that could be his next feud, winner gets both belts. He and Jericho are still buds for now too, they are clearly the best tag team on RAW, he could win that belt too. I say go for it, just to get Steph fuming mad before whatever resolution to this HHH Steph drama. I can just imagine KO and HHH and Jericho with all the belts and Stephanie raging being a fun promo.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

the good thing is that 4 guys got in the ring with Seth and got out w\o an injury


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Kinjx11 said:


> the good thing is that 4 guys got in the ring with Seth and got out w\o an injury


3. But I like where you're going.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> 3. But I like where you're going.


Trips was in there with him too for a short while, could have blown his knee out doing that pedigree


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

FINALLY :mark: :mark: :mark:

What a moment, what a way to end the show. I was praying for KO to get his moment, and it's finally arrived. KOMANIA IS RUNNING WILD.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Legit BOSS said:
> 
> 
> > *The right man won. No other option made sense. Reigns didn't need another World Title reign so soon, it's too early for Big Cass, and another Rollins title reign would've been boring and done nothing to curb the status quo of the RAW main event. Owens deserves this. He's managed to remain entertaining in every part of the card. I'd like to take this moment to point out that Sami Zayn defeated him in their feud, yet HE'S the directionless mid carder.*
> ...


Owens is more over than sami


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Triple H did what was right for business and it's all good.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

anyone see Russo's reaction? Dude is so salty.


----------



## FOF_FAN (Jan 29, 2016)

I just hope they don't make Owens the chix shit heel champ. I also hope they open up his move set again, he is great but seems a little scaled back as of late.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

SDWarrior said:


> When do we get to see the KO belt plates?


More so when do they go on WWE shop? I want some replicas!



Kinjx11 said:


> the good thing is that 4 guys got in the ring with Seth and got out w\o an injury


Lmao


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Meh. The lesser evil I suppose.. We´ve seen more than enough of Reigns/Rollins, and Cass is nowhere near ready for that title.
Owens isn´t a bad choice out of those 4, but I´m not excited, as I´m not an Owens fan. He can talk, but I´d rather listen to Miz or Jericho. He can wrestle, but Zayn or Cesaro are both better.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

It finally happened. Great to see him as the champion.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I was sweating for a good 10 minutes after he won that title. So happy for the guy...

Saw that guy wrestle Michael Elgin in a little town outside of Louisiana during WM30 weekend, and here he is... at the top of the WWE mountain. 

THE KO ERA HAS BEGUN!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



ItsaNewDay said:


> I'm going to be honest and say that's the hardest out markout I've had... I think ever. I know that's a big statement to make, but holy shit.
> 
> I'm so happy for Owens. What a fucking ending..... And that makes Rollins a face as well?!!??
> 
> ...


I have no problems admitting that I'm a huge Rollins mark, but god damn. I don't think I've ever cheered anyone getting pinned harder than I did last night. That was perfect. I had basically given up on the prospects of a Rollins babyface turn and I didn't really believe that they'd pull the trigger on KO as a legit top guy. They basically did that last night. That's the kind of angle that you fantasy book but never actually happens. They killed it.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Meh. The lesser evil I suppose.. We´ve seen more than enough of Reigns/Rollins, and Cass is nowhere near ready for that title.
> Owens isn´t a bad choice out of those 4, but I´m not excited, as I´m not an Owens fan. He can talk, but I´d rather listen to Miz or Jericho. He can wrestle, but Zayn or Cesaro are both better.


hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Next question is, how long does he hold it for?? I can see him facing Rollins at CoC, Cesaro at HIAC, after that, who knows. If he holds it til Mania, the biggest potential match ups for the belt would be against Lesnar, or Reigns. Hope it's a long reign for the prize fighter.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Kishido said:


> hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


I thought he had a fair and astute opinion. Not sure what the sarcastic laugh was for but to each their own.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

The best overall talent in the company. In KO we trust.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

THA_WRESTER said:


> Next question is, how long does he hold it for?? I can see him facing Rollins at CoC, Cesaro at HIAC, after that, who knows. If he holds it til Mania, the biggest potential match ups for the belt would be against Lesnar, or Reigns. Hope it's a long reign for the prize fighter.


I'd be satisfied with him making it to Survivor Series. Rumble would be cake. I don't see any way he holds it till Mania.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> I'd be satisfied with him making it to Survivor Series. Rumble would be cake. I don't see any way he holds it till Mania.


Ideally who does he drop it to then? Don't want Reigns as that would be his 4th world title reign already, Rollins seems to be slowly transitioning to face, and his next run should be next year when he's full babyface after feuding with HHH, Balor....not really a fan, and plus their NXT matches, and feud wasn't really that good, so not too sure at this point. Going way out on a limb here, and guessing he drops it to Lesnar.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cue the "Why can't you just be satisfied" whiners, but I have a nitpick or two about it. And I'm not nearly as into this move as everyone else, because I don't think it's really going to do much for Owens long-term, and I think it was smark-pandering, and it hasn't benefited ANYONE to work with HHH/Stephanie for the last three years.

But I would have been much, much, much more into this move if Owens got up with a smirk on his face, pinned Rollins, and then shook HHH's hand. Because then it's Kevin Owens: Mastermind, made deal with the devil, etc.. Instead of Kevin Owens: Guy who was literally handed the title, and is just lucky that HHH won the match for him. That's a bad way to start a reign. Much like I loathe MITB, this is the same deal, it's essentially handing a guy a title because you're too lazy to properly push/book him to one. 

And judging by the last heels associated with HHH/Stephanie in any way, Owens is looking at being their bitch, while the main storyline is about HHH and Stephanie or whatever.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Godway said:


> Cue the "Why can't you just be satisfied" whiners, but I have a nitpick or two about it. And I'm not nearly as into this move as everyone else, because I don't think it's really going to do much for Owens long-term, and I think it was smark-pandering, and it hasn't benefited ANYONE to work with HHH/Stephanie for the last three years.
> 
> But I would have been much, much, much more into this move if Owens got up with a smirk on his face, pinned Rollins, and then shook HHH's hand. Because then it's Kevin Owens: Mastermind, made deal with the devil, etc.. Instead of Kevin Owens: Guy who was literally handed the title, and is just lucky that HHH won the match for him. That's a bad way to start a reign. Much like I loathe MITB, this is the same deal, it's essentially handing a guy a title because you're too lazy to properly push/book him to one.
> 
> And judging by the last heels associated with HHH/Stephanie in any way, Owens is looking at being their bitch, while the main storyline is about HHH and Stephanie or whatever.


You see, I don't have a problem with KO being the Authority's or HHH's mercenary. I always thought he fit better in that role than Rollins anyway.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Meh.

For me personally, I've never seen the appeal of him. He just doesn't entertain me. In a semi-comedic tag team with Jericho? Yes. As a smarmy sometimes comical heel but also "prize fighter" heel? Just don't see the appeal. But it was somewhat shocking, because Owens and Cass were the wild cards in the match. At least it wasn't a predictable finish.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

The neckbeard era has officially begun not just because the champ is one but the crowd last night was filled with overweight 25-40 males with facial hair.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> You see, I don't have a problem with KO being the Authority's or HHH's mercenary. I always thought he fit better in that role than Rollins anyway.


It's not being a merc, it's being a bitch. Having to play second fiddle to those two. The heat is on HHH during Owens win, not Owens. Like the Rock was the Corporate Champion to Vince, but at the same time you got the sense that the Rock could/would smack him in the mouth if he pissed him off. 

What would be amazing is if HHH comes out to do his promo next week, and set up whatever stupid HHH/Stephanie storyline is on the horizon, and instead of Owens being the bitch boy, he kills HHH, then Gallows/Anderson/Jericho come down and join in on the beatdown (since what the fuck are they doing? Gallows/Anderson are DYING in that New Day feud), and you have a new group with a GOAT vet, two unknowns to the WWE audience who need some kind of identity, and a charismatic leader in KO, saying HHH thought I was going to be his pawn, but guess what? It ain't the year 2000, this is MY show and this is MY era. And it totally subverts audience expectations.

And then you might actually have some new stars or something exciting happening. Another fucking Authority storyline with HHH/Steph is not the way to go. No one gets over from that shit, no one looks good from that shit.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Triple H helping another NXT guy to become a top star in WWE


my theory stands strong about HHH plotting to take over WWE


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Grats on winning the made up, meaningless ketchup title.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cornette's commented on Owens winning the title:



> PWInsider.com contacted Jim Cornette to see if he had a reaction to Kevin Owens capturing the WWE Universal championship last night on Raw. Cornette commented:
> 
> "Well, first off, it doesn't matter to me personally because unless Owens is wrestling The Revival sometime soon, I'm not going to see his matches as I don't watch Raw, but I am thrilled for him and his fans and anyone who enjoys his work in the ring. The one thing I will admit that I was wrong on with both Owens and El Generico/Sami Zayn is that I never thought they would change, but they did and for the better - they just weren't going to change for what they were being paid by Ring of Honor! [Laughs] I've had a lot of people go after me on Twitter today but the reality is that we put the belt on Kevin Steen for a year in Ring of Honor and there was a reason for that. But, he's won a title I don't care about on a show I don't watch, so it doesn't effect me personally, but I am happy for him, his fans, his family and anyone that wants to see him succeed."
> 
> Jim said he would be addressing the win and the barrage he received on Twitter following it on the latest edition of the Jim Cornette Experience, which he is taping today for www.MLWRadio.com


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

That was incredible but I'm still a little unsure of who the heels and faces are in all this. Hhh helped owens beat seth and seth is in kayfabe the most disgusting heel there is. I'm also assuming it might be Seth w/Steph vs Owens w/Hhh and nobody likes steph so that automaticly makes seth the heel. 

But how can the heel be the one screwed? Also I cant see fans boing ko and cheering seth as of now. The only way I could see seth being the face is if steph,foley and hhh all got behind owens while seth started acting like a face. I mean Seth just started getting heel heat..


Either way I freaking loved that ending amazing. Owens is a bonafide star over night and the future is looking bright for raw. 

Owens/Lesnar. Rollins/hhh hell even Rollins/Owens got way more interesting now. 

Plus the eventual callup of nakamura who I assume is coming to raw will shaje things up even more. 


Bravo wwe. Smackdown and raw are both on fire right now.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm very happy except for one little big thing:Owens is not the focus.HHH/Steph/Foley are.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Very happy to see Kevin Owens win it. Someone new and fresh in the main event scene now.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

This is awesome but I hope the WWE realizes what they have here. Owens can be huge and their next top guy but it has to be all about him and not Triple H and Stephanie. They do that and things can get better.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Liger!Liger! said:


> I'm very happy except for one little big thing:Owens is not the focus.HHH/Steph/Foley are.


From who's perspective? I understand the dread associated with another Authority but that moment was all about Owens who was red hot with that crowd all night. Those "You deserve it!" chants were all about him.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Why are people bitching that Kevin looks "weak" having the title handed to him?

Kevin is shown to constantly take shortcuts and trying to have an unfair advantage, its in character for him


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

does anyone else think that they may have pulled a rib on KO in that he didn't know he was going to win because he genuinely looked shocked at what was happening


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

probably just good acting

if it's a rib it's the biggest rib of all time lol


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Godway said:


> It's not being a merc, it's being a bitch. Having to play second fiddle to those two. The heat is on HHH during Owens win, not Owens. Like the Rock was the Corporate Champion to Vince, but at the same time you got the sense that the Rock could/would smack him in the mouth if he pissed him off.
> 
> What would be amazing is if HHH comes out to do his promo next week, and set up whatever stupid HHH/Stephanie storyline is on the horizon, and instead of Owens being the bitch boy, he kills HHH, then Gallows/Anderson/Jericho come down and join in on the beatdown (since what the fuck are they doing? Gallows/Anderson are DYING in that New Day feud), and you have a new group with a GOAT vet, two unknowns to the WWE audience who need some kind of identity, and a charismatic leader in KO, saying HHH thought I was going to be his pawn, but guess what? It ain't the year 2000, this is MY show and this is MY era. And it totally subverts audience expectations.
> 
> And then you might actually have some new stars or something exciting happening. Another fucking Authority storyline with HHH/Steph is not the way to go. No one gets over from that shit, no one looks good from that shit.


That would be fucking glorious. The spotlight and the focus needs to be on KO, but I think we all know that's just sadly not happening.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

The Renegade said:


> From who's perspective? I understand the dread associated with another Authority but that moment was all about Owens who was red hot with that crowd all night. Those "You deserve it!" chants were all about him.


From the long-term perspective.It's pretty clear here it will not be about Owens winning the belt,but about Triple H stealing the Belt from Rollins/Reigns and going against Steph/Mick.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey at least we get a Rollins face turn now thankfully.

Owens/Steen is really good in the ring but just like DA and a few other guys in heavyweight contention I always viewed him as a mid/upper mid carder. Not a guy you can build a brand around even if he is a strong worker. Same thing goes for Ambrose. Doesn't look like he'll keep the title long either and I'm fine with that. Put it on AJ Styles instead.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Liger!Liger! said:


> From the long-term perspective.It's pretty clear here it will not be about Owens winning the belt,but about Triple H stealing the Belt from Rollins/Reigns and going against Steph/Mick.


Hmmm. I'm not so sure about that. In a vacuum, I'd likely agree, but they had the responsibility of creating a new main eventer in Balor's absence. That need gives me reason to believe that Owens will get to stand on his own two.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



Ziggler Crüe said:


> WOW. We get a cool twist and the smark god gets the title and people still find a way to bitch. Insane. Literally insane.


If by insane you mean normal, standard, like the sun rising in the morning and going down at night, then yeah.. really insane. Anyone surprised at any of these reactions must be insane and out of touch with humanity. When a repeated procedure has had the same outcome for years... how can you expect a different outcome next time around? Walking in circles is insanity, but looked up on as normal, cause everybody does it..and most are to blind to see it...that's insanity for you. Until next "insane" thread when the circle will continue..and maybe just a few will notice..


Awesome, enjoyed the main event, nice twists and turns and can't wait for Triple H's explanation, swerve's like these are way better for TV than PPV to me in 99% of cases.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

MillionDollarChamp said:


> does anyone else think that they may have pulled a rib on KO in that he didn't know he was going to win because he genuinely looked shocked at what was happening


 Yeah I thought triple h said something to him just before he throws him back in the ring.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: KEVIN FUCKING OWENS*



Donnie said:


> THE KEVIN OWENS SHOW HAS JUST BEGUN


It's funny how people marked out after Kevin Owens became Universal Champion, his show just begun!!!! T

The disappointment of the kevin owens fans will be epic when they see that what Owens will be doing every single week is ask Triple H for a plan and save him from his enemies since he's too stupid to get a plan in his own.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

Don't put that into people's head man.

That would be amazing but impossible.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The SALT. Drink it in man. :tucky

Side note; @Tyrion Lannister confirmed as a member of booking with Uncle Deano & KO winning World Titles. All these years shitting on Creative clearly a work.

:mj2


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

It's sad that it takes disasters like Finn's injury for WWE to take a chance like this and give the fans what they actually want. You'd think that would be plan A with any other company trying to get their audience to grow.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why all the bitching about Owens looking weak? How does he look weak? Reigns was going wild sure, but everyone was also outside of the ring and there were no pinning situations that were stopped by any intereference. This isn't like Owens was laid out by two finishers in the ring, then the other two fought each other til Reigns spears and goes for the pin before eating the pedigree.... This was all three outisde the ring with no clear chances to win or lose at that time. 

Hell, don't be shocked on Monday for Owens to come out and give a promo thanking Triple H but "he would have beaten those two losers anyway" and build up any heat he needs. This is actually one of the few clusterfuck type of finishes that works because no one actually looked that weak coming out of it and there are so many directions this could go that it is actually up in the air who is going to be what at this point.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*....now imagine if there was no brand split and Owens just won the WWE title*

yup. Any time i have a chance to take down the brand split, i'm going to take it. Imagine if Owens won the WWE World title, literally telling you they think Owens IS the top dog..now that would be sweet.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I was Really hoping Owens would win the match, but I didn't think it would actually happen. So happy that he won the title, probably the most I have marked out in a long time. Also really happy that Rollins will potentially turn face as a result of this as well.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

OMG! :mark: :mark: :mark:

I watched Raw just now knowing that a new universal champion would be crowned only because Owens was in the match and he fucking won?!

So unbelievably happy for him, he fucking deserves it!

ROLLINS AS FACE FINALLY TOO.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ....now imagine if there was no brand split and Owens just won the WWE title*

WWE Universal Champion is basically given the same importance as the original title. So I don't know what you mean, maybe enjoy something for once instead of bitching and moaning?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverlowStudios (Aug 30, 2016)

*Re: ....now imagine if there was no brand split and Owens just won the WWE title*

I was hoping that KO would win the title before a brand split, because I knew they would give him the new title or WHC equivalent. But I am happy to see the WWE title on SD, it almost feels like it's the secondary title now.

The Universal Title is the most prestigious in pro wrestling now, it has the most incredible lineage! Finn and now KO!!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: ....now imagine if there was no brand split and Owens just won the WWE title*



domotime2 said:


> yup. Any time i have a chance to take down the brand split, i'm going to take it. Imagine if Owens won the WWE World title, literally telling you they think Owens IS the top dog..now that would be sweet.



Universal title is definitely not on the level of the world title, and it never will be due to the history of the world title, but I'm still glad he won it. All that matters is that he will be the main focus of RAW.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: ....now imagine if there was no brand split and Owens just won the WWE title*

If that was the case Owens wouldn’t have gotten this opportunity. As much as I love him being the champ, he got this because the roster was split in half and one of their other top guys got hurt.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

This would not have happened.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Universal title is definitely not on the level of the world title, and it never will be due to the history of the world title, but I'm still glad he won it. All that matters is that he will be the main focus of RAW.


I'm fine with it, it's fine, but im sure you'd agree that if there was ONE MAIN TITLE, that this pop would be even bigger. It's still great, mostly because of the exciting story angle attached to it, but it's not perfect.



Darren Criss said:


> This would not have happened.


it also would not have happened if Balor didn't get hurt.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

domotime2 said:


> it also would not have happened if Balor didn't get hurt.


And this is probably going to end soon.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Kevin Owens Rule The Universe!*


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Foley won his first WWE title due to screwy means as did The Rock, and it didn't turn out too badly for them did it?

It was a hot ending which can set up multiple feuds and was actually exciting and unexpected.

RAW has needed a kick up the arse and HHH just gave it that. Kudos.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Isn't anyone else annoyed at the fact that HHH is currently bigger than the WWE Universal Champion? This all coming from a legit Kevin Owens fan. I love Owens and have liked him prior to his NXT days. He is certainly one of the brightest spots on the roster, or any roster. However, he just doesn't cut it for me as the "face of the company" type. Perhaps I am wrong and next week he shows up in a $5000 suit and tie. He has more of a common man look and I honestly think we could have ourselves a "watered down" version of Austin & McMahon with Owens and HHH being the watered down version. When I hear Owens speak I hear someone who can back it up on the mic. Owens isn't the next Austin, but he may likely be carving his name in history starting last night. Owens is a future anti-hero. Like CM Punk, but a bit on the chubby side.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... that belt looks good on Owens. Thought it looked fine with Balor, but damn... for some reason that red leather just really fits with Owen's gear. Still not big on the "universal" name though.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770727836667764737


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I love it when we get something new in pro-wrestling and to add the swerve of a HHH turn...phwwaaoor*


----------



## Larry Davis (Aug 11, 2014)

Trips is back to make WWE great again.


----------



## JetsSuckLOL (Aug 28, 2016)

Amazing. I'm excited for some Raw!


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Has Russo given his reaction yet?


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

The Renegade said:


> Hmmm. I'm not so sure about that. In a vacuum, I'd likely agree, but they had the responsibility of creating a new main eventer in Balor's absence. That need gives me reason to believe that Owens will get to stand on his own two.


Well,sometimes in wrestling all it takes is a choice that makes sense.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Of course he's still a heel. He cheated to win the title. He'll get a big pop next week too but then he's turn on the dick charm we all love him for and the crowd will be booing.


The latter is true, the former not. He seemed as shocked as Stephanie was that HHH had done what he had done!

So Owens didn't, himself, "cheat". (And, BTW, the match was no disqualification to begin with, so no cheating was technically possible.)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wrestlefire said:


> The latter is true, the former not. He seemed as shocked as Stephanie was that HHH had done what he had done!
> 
> So Owens didn't, himself, "cheat". (And, BTW, the match was no disqualification to begin with, so no cheating was technically possible.)


Fine, he had help winning. Did he “cheat?” By the letter of the law, I guess not. But it was not a clean win. But on Raw, I guarantee he’ll take credit for a victory he didn’t truly earn, kayfabe wise.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

OwenSES said:


> Has Russo given his reaction yet?


I've seen a fair few negative tweets of his talking about Kevin Owens winning a fake championship, and he didn't really win a fight, and he can't wrap his head around him winning. He also called us nimrods as well.

https://twitter.com/THEVinceRusso/status/770595194576048129

https://twitter.com/THEVinceRusso/status/770601345787101184

And he made a video about him winning it.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Fine, he had help winning. Did he “cheat?” By the letter of the law, I guess not. But it was not a clean win. But on Raw, I guarantee he’ll take credit for a victory he didn’t truly earn, kayfabe wise.


It was not a clean over, you're right.

Here's the problem, also, in viewing KO as a heel -- what was the reaction of the crowd with both Pedigrees?

Probably the two biggest pops of the night!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wrestlefire said:


> It was not a clean over, you're right.
> 
> Here's the problem, also, in viewing KO as a heel -- what was the reaction of the crowd with both Pedigrees?
> 
> Probably the two biggest pops of the night!


Because Triple H is a legend, the current leader of NXT, and hasn’t been seen since April. Of course he was going to get cheered. He’ll always get some love from the crowd. One promo with one insult to the crowd will change that in a heart beat.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: *Complain about how Owens won his first World Championship here**



Stinger Fan said:


> "*we live in a weird era where the bad guys are cheered like good guys*"
> 
> Yes, technically you did


And I was right? My point is I never said ALL of them do Did I ever say that? No. I just pointed out that its been happening this era. Reading comprehension man its important


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Because Triple H is a legend, the current leader of NXT, and hasn’t been seen since April. Of course he was going to get cheered. He’ll always get some love from the crowd. One promo with one insult to the crowd will change that in a heart beat.


We'll find out next week.

I think it differently: The first huge pop was for him trashing Reigns (and I'd still like to know if there was ONE PERSON within FIFTEEN ROWS of the ring who wanted to see Reigns win it last night!).

The second was for the shock pop of Rollins getting the same, and then the crowd instantaneously realizing what this meant!


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

Good, now hit the weights and lose the gut, you neckbeard looking fatass.


----------



## AirVillain (Jun 5, 2015)

This is awesome. 

Best pro wrestler on the card.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

blackholeson said:


> *Isn't anyone else annoyed at the fact that HHH is currently bigger than the WWE Universal Champion? This all coming from a legit Kevin Owens fan. I love Owens and have liked him prior to his NXT days. He is certainly one of the brightest spots on the roster, or any roster. However, he just doesn't cut it for me as the "face of the company" type. Perhaps I am wrong and next week he shows up in a $5000 suit and tie. He has more of a common man look and I honestly think we could have ourselves a "watered down" version of Austin & McMahon with Owens and HHH being the watered down version. When I hear Owens speak I hear someone who can back it up on the mic. Owens isn't the next Austin, but he may likely be carving his name in history starting last night. Owens is a future anti-hero. Like CM Punk, but a bit on the chubby side.*


You should check out Owens' ROH Anti-Authority promos. If anyone can pull a version of that anywhere close to Austin in quality, it's Owens.


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

I am happy he won. He entertains me soo much.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

THANOS said:


> You should check out Owens' ROH Anti-Authority promos. If anyone can pull a version of that anywhere close to Austin in quality, it's Owens.


I have no doubts Owens could kill it as a anti hero however him as a top bad guy is just as good if not possibly better.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm glad owens won 

But I marked more for HHH!! 

THE KING OF FUCKING KINGS!!!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:mj2:mj2:mj2 Best Dad EVER.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

FUCK YEAH CHAMPION OF THE UNIVERSE.

The only man that can make that shitty belt mean something.

DO NOT FUCK THIS UP


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm extremely happy for him. I remember watching him live in ROH years ago and I would have never believed he'd get this far. He's proof that hard work and undeniable talent does pay off. Congrats to him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Very happy for him.

He's worked ridiculously hard his whole career to get where he is now. He's broken that mould of not looking like your typical wrestling superstar and got to where he is thanks to his brilliant ring work, way he can tell a story and the way he can work the microphone. An absolute natural and I was very happy to see him accomplish his goals. I just hope they really give him the ball now, give him his creative freedom and CONTINUE to book him the way they have booked him. He's a prize fighter, let him be that guy who DOESNT wrestle on Raw for free in pointless matches and that people have to EARN his title shot. 

The possible feuds this opens up and fresh title matches is great. I know he's not on that level yet but Owens/Zayn for the title would be fucking awesome. We also get potentially Owens/Jericho. Owens/Rollins for the main belt with Rollins as top face could be a real thing of beauty too. 

Well done WWE.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

To me it feels more like HHH won it. He spoon fed the Rollins and Reigns pins. 

Jeez the attitude era was 15 years ago. Let it go WWE.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm extremely happy for him. I remember watching him live in ROH years ago and I would have never believed he'd get this far. He's proof that hard work and undeniable talent does pay off. Congrats to him.


He freaking blew me a patronizing kiss and used my sign at ROH Global Wars only 2 years ago in 2014. 

http://www.auroravid.to/video/4fd6aad5a5de5









I met the dude after the show as well and he was a real cool dude. I went from a casual fan of him to a full on mark after that show, and have been ever since. I couldn't be happier for his success.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

How could he work hard if he is fat!!!

PS
I'm using sarcasm


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

For the first time since the draft I'm really looking forward to Raw more than Smackdown. I get that HHH and Steph will be one of the main storylines but I hope they don't overshadow KO too much. The last thing I want is KO to get a Sheamus like title reign.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

I almost cried a bit. Best ending ever.


----------



## tssb2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Just wish we could have a heel champ not affiliated with the authority. 

I envisage screwjob finishes for the foreseeable future


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Really pleased for him. I just hope he gets the chance to really knock it out of the park, his class shines through so just let him continue to be him.


----------



## FOF_FAN (Jan 29, 2016)

I liked Owens the first time I saw him. I was amazed by the moves he was pulling for a man of his size. I feel they've held back his move set lately I hope they open it up again. He's s really talented wrestler it would be a shame to see a chix shit title run. He deserves some clean wins even against the darling shield guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

This was such a genuine moment and for once the WWE made the right decision when it came to booking. Making it an elimination match and then booking Owens to win the way he did. Perfection.


----------



## jonandrews13 (Jul 12, 2009)

Totally stoked for Owens. Been watching him 10 years and this dude has put the work in. A few years ago, he would be a guy not even on their radar due to his look. So glad to see that the business has changed and talent is the main factor now. He has a boat load of it. Very interested to see where it goes from here.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

FOF_FAN said:


> I liked Owens the first time I saw him. I was amazed by the moves he was pulling for a man of his size. I feel they've held back his move set lately I hope they open it up again. He's s really talented wrestler it would be a shame to see a chix shit title run. He deserves some clean wins even against the darling shield guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They really have. When's the last time he did the package piledriver fake into a slam? The moonsault? The Swanton? The dive to the outside? The frontflip legdrop? The go home driver? The pump handle neckbreaker thing? I mean fuck. He did all that stuff against Cena. I know they want him as heel and they don't want his moveset overshadowing faces and getting him cheered, but that what makes KO, KO! Bring some of that shit back damn it!


----------



## tim8642 (Aug 4, 2016)

Really happy for him. He totally deserves it.
Let's see how they use him


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Owens has a really good Frogsplash, who would've thought a guy of his size would be doing moves like that.


----------



## Joseph Tolbert (Aug 31, 2016)

Westling is not what it used to be, clowns are more over than actual wrestling experts, fucking fat guys wins heavy weight titles over stronger people, and shitty women like Bayley makes irrelevant debuts in central shows turning the womens division and the stars into a joke and better women at that (Sasha Banks).

God damnit I am done.


----------



## AoEC_ (Jul 17, 2016)

Owens is indeed a transcendental level talent. The guy is single-handedly responsible for shattering my long held perceptions on Indy wrestling and what the performers there represented as professional wrestlers. Before Owens, I always thought of Indy organisations to consistently have their entire programming filled up with 45-60 minute matches on a regular basis with the wrestlers performing a wide variety of moves having little to no emphasis on character role play, mic work and storyline progression. 

Here comes Kevin Owens on his first night, interrupts John Cena, goes toe to toe with Cena on the mic, displays immaculate character work and showcases an incredible blend of pride and pompousness in a matter of minutes, solidifies his character and makes an incredible statement.. man what a start. By far the best first impression I've had of any Indy alumni.. and he only got better and better.

What makes his winning the title even better is that he won the title after going through the entire spectrum of feuds a performer could engage in, in a matter of 1 year no less. Starting with feuding an all time great in John Cena himself to solidify himself on the roster, going on to become the mid card champion, having a good grudge feud with Sami Zayn and capping it off being a part of an entertaining tag team with Jericho. It almost feels like he's done it all in a matter of 1 year and it's scary to think that he's just getting started as a main eventer. All the previous organisations he's been a part of and the entire Indy fraternity should be very proud of what Owens has accomplished because he's well and truly shattered a lot of myths and barriers regarding the "lower leagues" so as to speak. Waiting for his first PPV main event, would be a great occasion.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Legit had a tear in my eye listening to those loud as fuck "you deserve it" chants at the end of RAW.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Joseph Tolbert said:


> Westling is not what it used to be, clowns are more over than actual wrestling experts, fucking fat guys wins heavy weight titles over stronger people, and shitty women like Bayley makes irrelevant debuts in central shows turning the womens division and the stars into a joke and better women at that (Sasha Banks).
> 
> God damnit I am done.


Bye bruh. Enjoy some TNA or something.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

I found out he won before watching Raw. Was excited as hell anyway cuz I love KO and felt let down when he won basically the way Mankind won the title. 

I love Mick Foley, but KO is the best all around pro wrestler in the WWE. He beat Cena clean in his first match on the main roster. Why have him win like this? It's not satisfying at all.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

To each their own, Owens is my number one guy and I marked out crazy. I ran around my living room and have watched it over every morning since.

HHH having Owens' back is bigger than getting a clean win.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

I'm not a big KO guy but what happened worked for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

Nah the ending was great the way they did it.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

I'm just so hyped that he's the champ now, I don't care how it happened.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

It was perfect in that it has a level of intrigue to it that a cleaner win simply wouldn't have had. Several new storylines have been set in motion as a result, and I couldn't be happier.

For some perspective, do you remember how The Rock won his first WWF Championship?






He didn't even win the match! But it was nonetheless memorable, and it didn't hurt him whatsoever in the long run.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

No.

He's a heel, so him winning clean would've been the wrong direction for him.

They needed to turn Rollins babyface, so Triple H had to cost Rollins the title.

The way it played out was a perfect swerve that popped the crowd. No idea why you'd want to change it. He'll have plenty of opportunities to look stronger as champion.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

I thought the ending was great. It set up the two major storylines they needed going forward. Fresh new champion in Owens (He's still a heel and this kind of win cements him as that heel) and Seth's transition into a babyface.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

The ending was great, with the build up to Triple H turning on Rollins. The way he Pedigreed Roman Reigns then helped Rollins into the ring to pin him, then Pedigreed Rollins afterwards, and the look on Kevin Owens' face was just brilliant. Also it should be noted that the match was a NO DQ match which means anything goes. You can't technically cheat in a No DQ match because it's all legal.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

Owens is a heel by the definition of the word, I couldn't have imagined his first world title win any better. See this is what cool heels have done to you all, made you forget what heels do and what they do is win by unpleasant means. The clean 1-2-3 for a first world title should be strictly reserved for babyfaces, btw Punk's MITB 11 win wasn't even clean and look how revered it is today.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

*I pitched the idea that Bayley comes out and helps Owens win the match. Basically she comes out and places Owens over whomever. All finishers and, or signature moves are performed and everyone is out cold. Bayley enters the ring places Owens over someone. Perhaps make this match No DQ? Why HHH has to stick his nose in folks business is beyond me.

Owens and Bayley live on Raw the following week would own. I don't care that we already know that Owens is married. This has nothing to do with "love", it's about respect. Bayley says she is the great female wrestlers fools have ever watched and Owens is the greatest male Champion of all time. NXT's Darling turns sour and tells the WWE Universe to kiss her "fat ass". Bayley going full heel with Owens as the top heel duo would be great to see. It brings more to the table instead of just having Kevin Owens each week talking the same game. Bayley being a part of history would be ideal here. She brings a whole new perspective into the story line. HHH just rehashed an angle he did with Seth Rollins. Nothing new here. HHH just getting involved like the McMahon family normally did in the past.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

That ended was perfectly executed.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*



Steve Black Man said:


> It was perfect in that it has a level of intrigue to it that a cleaner win simply wouldn't have had. Several new storylines have been set in motion as a result, and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> For some perspective, do you remember how The Rock won his first WWF Championship?
> 
> ...


Or, for that matter, how Mankind did. :cudi


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

Nah, the shock factor was perfect. just going forward, they need (should imo) to keep HHH/Roman/Seth doing their own thing, while Owens does his own thing.

You have Jericho/Sami/Cesaro/Sheamus to try and take Owens head off. and then Roman/Seth returning to the ME scene once the shit with HHH is done. Also got Brock in the pocket.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

In kayfabe, Kevin Owens is still a rung below Rollins/Reigns, as he should be.

A clean win wouldn't protect Rollins/Reigns or open a box full of potential storylines.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

Kevin Owens couldn't even beat the cab driver on his own. Dude had like no momentum when he won this title, so expect him to be Rollins 2.0.

"I'm so scared! Help me! Help me please! I can't win anything on my own!"


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*



Cipher said:


> Kevin Owens couldn't even beat the cab driver on his own. Dude had like no momentum when he won this title, so expect him to be Rollins 2.0.
> 
> "I'm so scared! Help me! Help me please! I can't win anything on my own!"


Yep, or in the words of Chris Jericho:

_"We are going to make a great champion!"

_


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

It was a legitimate surprise. Triple H was hidden well from us in terms of RAW. And now his motives are completely unclear with Owens. I hope Owens isn't booked cowardly/chickenshit but I don't think he will be since his entire gimmick has been a brutish/fighting heel.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

Hilarious how people get upset with the pettiest shit ever. 

LOOK AT EVERYTHING FROM A KAYFABE PERSPECTIVE. 

Wrestling hasn't been fun for some people because they've started looking at it from a booking perspective.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

WHO ?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

Meh, not really, I'm just happy he's world champion. He could've won by farting in Rollins face and I wouldn't have cared. Plus it'll be interesting to see where they go now that he's aligned with Triple H and Rollins is now presumably the babyface looking for payback. Just hope they don't turn him into a coward like they did with Rollins last year.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

xio8ups said:


> WHO ?












The one and only.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

The only thing I would have changed is for Owens to go up top and hit the Frogsplash/Swanton/Double jump Moonsault to finish Rollins off after the Pedigree. That would have added the staple needed to erase threads like these.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

I like it the way it was, I was genuinely not expecting any of that.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

I would have been happy either way, a guy that many said would never be a world champion because Vince apparently doesn't like his look is now a world champion on the flagship brand. The Triple H involvement balances out the euphoria of a clean win because it sets up a Rollins face turn, Rollins V Triple H, Rollins V Owens, Reigns V Triple H and Reigns V Owens all with a single match. Triple H turning up was legitimately a shocking moment and his betrayal of Seth Rollins was earth-shattering in its implications. 

It also sends a very clear message that Balor was not a flash in the pan and that the WWE are truly embracing change in their main event scene. In that sense, I'm not sure that I really care how he won as it opens the way for guys like Sami Zayn, Neville, AJ Styles, Cesaro, Shinsuke Nakamura, Samoa Joe and so on to be world champions.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

i think the ending can be used in a future zayn feud or Jericho 
"you didnt deserve the belt" and all that jazz


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*

Why can't we just appricieate the greatness of that finish ? There's nothing that needed changing.


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

kevin owens will be the lowest drawing champion wwe champion EVAR. kevin nash has been replaced. :nash


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

So is kevin owens character. A fat guy that just got off the couch.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> The one and only.


Oh , before Owens. Orton is the master of the headlocks. One day , both of them have to face off in the ring for the title. At least owens does it with some humor , all orton does is bored audiences to tears with his headlocks.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Anyone Else Wish Owen's Would Have Won Clean or Cheated Himself?*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Why can't we just appricieate the greatness of that finish ? There's nothing that needed changing.


See, apart from the plot twist where you think HHH will help Rollins, but then turns on him, I don't see what's so great about it. Kevin Owens backdoors his way into the title when a part-timer in a suit just comes and single-handedly takes out both of his opponents, leaving Owens to just cover for the pin. He may be booked strongly going forward, but this did not help him. Not to mention, the main story here is the tensions between the McMahons again, and who THEY want as their new champion (HHH supports KO, Steph supports Rollins), not the wrestlers themselves. I hope I am wrong, but all clues point to yet another angle with a puppet champion where Triple H and Stephanie are the stars and Owens is an afterthought.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I can see both sides. On the one hand, it was genuinely surprising and it does open up several potentially interesting storylines.

On the other hand, I can also see why some people don't like it. It certainly doesn't make KO look strong as a champion, even as a heel. If HE had cheated to win, then I think that most people would have been fine with it (he is a heel after all). But he didn't he spent most of the time laid out outside the ring, while Triple H (the 40+ year old executive in a suit) essentially beat two guys (and having KO get that goofy shocked look on his face didn't help either). Triple H both figuratively AND literally hands him the belt. And then Stephanie and Mick's reactions are highlighted. Triple H was the center of attention yet again.

Basically people aren't looking forward to potentially yet MORE McMahon family drama/power-struggles dominating the show, while the champion plays second fiddle. Or another "authority lackey" heel champion, or another "cowardly heel" champion, etc. Basically all stuff that we've seen so many times before.


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

xio8ups said:


> So is kevin owens character. A fat guy that just got off the couch.


eat owens eat :sherman2


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

HHH's involvement doesn't bother me one bit. The body language and Hunter's words, "show the world," suggest that Hunter is giving KO an opportunity to rebuild himself into the monster he was. I think that's what they need to do - make the storyline, essentially, Hunter telling KO "I know you weren't going to get that done without my help. But I also know that somewhere in there is a guy who could have. So show the world what I know."

Much like everything creative does, it all hinges on the next few weeks. If the follow-up is good, this ending is perfect. If they shit the bed, this was a pretty crappy first title win.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

You mean the never was.


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> I can see both sides. On the one hand, it was genuinely surprising and it does open up several potentially interesting storylines.
> 
> On the other hand, I can also see why some people don't like it. It certainly doesn't make KO look strong as a champion, even as a heel. If HE had cheated to win, then I think that most people would have been fine with it (he is a heel after all). But he didn't he spent most of the time laid out outside the ring, while Triple H (the 40+ year old executive in a suit) essentially beat two guys (and having KO get that goofy shocked look on his face didn't help either). Triple H both figuratively AND literally hands him the belt. And then Stephanie and Mick's reactions are highlighted. Triple H was the center of attention yet again.
> 
> Basically people aren't looking forward to potentially yet MORE McMahon family drama/power-struggles dominating the show, while the champion plays second fiddle. Or another "authority lackey" heel champion, or another "cowardly heel" champion, etc. Basically all stuff that we've seen so many times before.



well said.......tired of the mcmahon crap.....it amazes me they succeed in spite of themselves.


----------

